# Official Raw Discussion Thread 9/20



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Two weeks til Hell in a Cell. They will have to start building immediately. 

"We want Jericho!"


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Orton to RKO the whole roster. Oh, that was hard to predict.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm glad that RKO is the WWE Champion, but I wanted Jericho to win. I just hope that this isn't the last time we will see the greatness that is known as Chris Jericho!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cant wait for Raw, and its also a double taping aswell.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Miz will cash in his MITB


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Predictions for raw tonight.

R-Truth and Eve vs Ted DiBiase and Maryse.

John Morrison vs Edge.

Jimmy Uso and Jey Uso vs Santino Marella and Vladimir Kozlov.

John Cena vs Heath Slater and Justin Gabriel and David Otunga in a Gauntlet match.

my Predictions for raw next week.

Randy Orton and Sheamus in a Contract Signing.

Eve and Brie Bella and Nikki Bella vs Maryse and Alicia Fox and Jillian in a 6 diva tag team match.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

RKO'S

RKO'S EVERYWHERE


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Wild scenario I thought up if (a) Barrett is to win the title anytime soon to revamp Nexus and (b) they want to hold off on Miz getting the title until, say, Survivor Series or later:

Orton comes out, celebrating his title win. Barrett comes out, challenges him to a WWE Title match that night. Anonymous GM bans all of Nexus from the match; if they interfere they are suspended six months. Halfway through the show, Cena is interviewed and says that whether Barrett wins the title or not he still has unfinished business with him. Main event, Barrett challenges Orton for the WWE Championship. Solid match ensues. Orton has Barrett in trouble. Ref bump. Sheamus comes down, gives Orton a Brogue Kick. Wasteland. Pin. One, two, three. 

Thus, you've swerved the audience by giving Orton a tiny one day run, given Barrett the title to keep Nexus strong and set up Orton vs. Sheamus at Hell in a Cell and Cena vs. Barrett at Hell in a Cell for the WWE Championship. 

Or, they just do something else entirely, like have Barrett vs. Cena at Hell in a Cell and Orton defending his title against Sheamus at Hell in a Cell. Orton retains, and seconds later Miz cashes in successfully on his 30th birthday (thanks, *Amsterdam*).

It kind of boils down to a choice: who gets the next heel title reign, Barrett or Miz?


----------



## Dwiggity (Jan 9, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Cant wait for Raw, and its also a double taping aswell.


I was wondering why it started at 6:45.


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

can't wait for Raw. Glad that Randy is the new champion. I'll be there tonight. So looking forward to the doubletaping!


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

So by the end of the night we will basically know the vast majority of the HIAC card lol.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Curious to see how they are going to build up HIAC with only two weeks. I imagine it will mostly be championship rematches, but still.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

With only two weeks until HIAC which I hate to be honest, we have to start building right away. 

I see Orton/Jericho or Orton/Sheamus happening. With Miz possibly cashing in after. At HIAC. 

Though should be a good Raw.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Obviously almost ALL the matches for HIAC will be made tonight. 

I expect Sheamus/Orton to be a cell match, and Barrett/Cena to be on the card. Not sure what's happening with Jericho, but if he isn't here for this taping, since it's a double, he won't be on the HIAC PPV. Hopefully Morrison gets in there with a main evnter, maybe Edge because he's left with nothing to do aswell.

Actually, does anyone else sense another 6 man HIAC for the PPV? They just had a six pack match and they seem to like shoving all the main eventers into one match lately...


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

What I see at HIAC:

Orton - Sheamus in a HIAC
Barrett - Cena - (was 3 HIAC's last year wasn't there?)
KAne - Undertaker
Melina - McCool in a rematch
Dashingly Sinister - (Insert Random Team here)
and probably Bryan - Miz again.


Tonights show should be fun.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

How many people to be RKO'd this week? I'll go for 3.

Should be an interesting show other than that.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^Four maybe...


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

BambiKiller said:


> What I see at HIAC:
> 
> Orton - Sheamus in a HIAC
> Barrett - Cena - (was 3 HIAC's last year wasn't there?)
> ...


Looks good. Perhaps Del Rio vs Christian as well. And they will probably try to fit Jericho, Edge and the rest of Nexus in.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Im happy next weeks is being taped tonight since im away next week and will miss it  Selfish of me i know.

Anyway should be an interesting raw with every Raw title now Changed.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm thinking bryan and barrett start something. thats very logical actually. bryan was the first guy eliminated and he won a title, barrett won nxt, got his title shot and then lost.


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

Wonder what will happen to Darren Young?
He's not done yet with Nexsus.


----------



## Nielsf (Mar 13, 2010)

Does anybody know when it starts? Because it's a double taping and I read somewhere it starts earlier?


----------



## Dwiggity (Jan 9, 2010)

Nielsf said:


> Does anybody know when it starts? Because it's a double taping and I read somewhere it starts earlier?


6:45 pm


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Orton/Sheamus and Cena/Barrett will probably be added to Hell in a Cell.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't care what else happens, I wanna see a new WWE TITLE FOR FUCKSAKE!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

kenjiharima said:


> Wonder what will happen to Darren Young?
> He's not done yet with Nexsus.


I Personnally think he should be the leader of all the nxt2 guys and go after Nexus.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

How many RKO's will we see tonight? I'll go for 768...could be more though.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Samee said:


> I don't care what else happens, I wanna see a new WWE TITLE FOR FUCKSAKE!


This.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I wonder if we'll see the new Trojan Condom adverts today.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

I dont know what'll happen on Raw but I know what'll happen on here during the show,more Orton jealousy and bashing because its the "cool" thing to do now.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

So, if Jericho has gone. Cena faces Barrett and Orton faces Sheamus at Hell in a Cell. Will Edge face Morrison?

I wonder if Drew & Cody will appear on Raw?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Three RKOs sounds correct.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Put Gabriel in a program with Daniel Bryan for the US Title.


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Anyone know why the next PPV is only two weeks away? Is this unprecedented?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Because there use to be 2 pPVs in November, and now it's 2 in October, no big deal really. Was the same last year.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Put Gabriel in a program with Daniel Bryan for the US Title.


Yes please , they could have awesome matches.

I guess they will have Sheamus/Barrett at HIAC but it didn't exactly blow my mind the last time they did that, so who knows. Anyone think that maybe since they don't have any SET feuds right now, with HIAC in two weeks...could they have a Six Man HIAC? Orton vs. Sheamus vs. Cena vs. Barrett vs. Edge vs...Morrison or Miz? 

Either way, if Jericho is gone, I hope they pair Morrison up with Edge since neither will be doing anything and Morrison has gotten a slight push in the past two weeks. I really hope they don't drop the ball on him again.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Should be a great show now with the facelift of the RAW Champions, cannot wait to see where everything goes now. I bet Riley will be challenging Bryan soon.

Also hoping to see Dashingly Sinister and Laycool appear since they are aloud to do that now. Orton/Sheamus will be added to HIAC for sure unless Sheamus gets his rematch tonight and Triple H returns?*


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm thinking with Hell In A Cell only two weeks away, the matches we'll see announced tonight on RAW will be Orton vs. Sheamus for the WWE Title, and Cena vs. Barrett, which will also be a Hell In A Cell match. 

I don't know about the rest of the card, though. Maybe McIntyre & Rhodes defend the Tag Team Titles against the Hart Dynasty, who use their rematch clause at Hell In A Cell. They have no actual time to build up to the PPV, so rematches is what I expect.


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

I start a new job tomorrow at 9:30am. Since I'm in the UK, I'd need to stay up late to watch RAW. I know the chance is incredibly minicule but I _really_ don't want to miss a MITB cash-in from the Miz. Hell, I even want to see his promo talking about his loss last night.

Worth it?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It makes me giggle at the all Face Raw Champs and all Heel Smackdown champs.

Bryan -vs- Dolph
at Bragging Rights perhaps?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> Bryan -vs- Dolph
> at Bragging Rights perhaps?


Or Bryan vs Kaval...perhaps?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Lucifer34 said:


> I'm thinking with Hell In A Cell only two weeks away, the matches we'll see announced tonight on *RAW will be Orton vs. Sheamus for the WWE Title, and Cena vs. Barrett, which will also be a Hell In A Cell match. *
> 
> I don't know about the rest of the card, though. Maybe McIntyre & Rhodes defend the Tag Team Titles against the Hart Dynasty, who use their rematch clause at Hell In A Cell. They have no actual time to build up to the PPV, so rematches is what I expect.


cena vs Barrett won't be a Hell in A Cell match. The only matches that will be inside the cell are: Sheamus vs Orton & Kane vs The Undertaker.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

illspirit said:


> I start a new job tomorrow at 9:30am. Since I'm in the UK, I'd need to stay up late to watch RAW. I know the chance is incredibly minicule but I _really_ don't want to miss a MITB cash-in from the Miz. Hell, I even want to see his promo talking about his loss last night.
> 
> Worth it?


There's no way he cashes in, Raw is doing a double taping tonight, they won't be live for another 2 weeks. 

It seems like his cash in is going to occur after the Hell In A Cell match between Orton and Sheamus.



> cena vs Barrett won't be a Hell in A Cell match. The only matches that will be inside the cell are: Sheamus vs Orton & Kane vs The Undertaker.


Yes, it will be. Last year they had DX vs Legacy as a HIAC match and that was nowhere near as prominent.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

kenjiharima said:


> Wonder what will happen to Darren Young?
> He's not done yet with Nexsus.


awesome pic.

also, i thought darren would have tried to screw barrett and orton at night of champions, but...


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> There's no way he cashes in, Raw is doing a double taping tonight, they won't be live for another 2 weeks.
> 
> It seems like his cash in is going to occur after the Hell In A Cell match between Orton and Sheamus.
> 
> *Yes, it will be. Last year they had DX vs Legacy as a HIAC match and that was nowhere near as prominent.*


Yes it was. It was a major angle on RAW, and basically the only feud which really deserved a Cell match...hence it going on last. Nexus vs. Cena is a major angle on RAW, not Barrett vs. Cena, to me it doesn't warrent a cell match...I guess we'll see though.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Yes, it will be. Last year they had DX vs Legacy as a HIAC match and that was nowhere near as prominent.


HHH was there.. you know trips loves his HIAC's 

8*D


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok so can somebody explain the double taping.

Is the raw that regularly airs tonight at 9 PM Eastern live?

Or are they taping a show before it and that is the one that will be shown?

Just somebody explain to me i'm confused


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

SJFC said:


> Or Bryan vs Kaval...perhaps?


that would be fucking AWESOME! even as a televised match.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> There's no way he cashes in, Raw is doing a double taping tonight, they won't be live for another 2 weeks.
> 
> It seems like his cash in is going to occur after the Hell In A Cell match between Orton and Sheamus.
> 
> ...


No, it won't be. The WWE title match is more important than cena & Barrett. So yeah Sheamus vs Orton will be inside the Cell.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™;8863032 said:


> HHH was there.. you know trips loves his HIAC's
> 
> 8*D


Indeed I do.



NJ88 said:


> Yes it was. It was a major angle on RAW, and basically the only feud which really deserved a Cell match...hence it going on last. Nexus vs. Cena is a major angle on RAW, not Barrett vs. Cena, to me it doesn't warrent a cell match...I guess we'll see though.


It was a major angle but the Nexus angle is the biggest in years. No angle I can remember in a number of years has had as much hype, promotion, air time. Hell, we had an ENTIRE Raw of just Nexus matches. Cena has taken Nexus very personally, so I believe it does warrant a HIAC.

By the way, the only reason DX vs Legacy went on last is because they wanted to close off the show with a face win. Orton, a heel at the time, beat Cena in a HIAC for the WWE title, and Undertaker vs CM Punk, which was supposed to be last was requested by Undertaker himself to be put on first because he felt as though his body's condition didn't warrant the main event.



Nirvana3:16 said:


> No, it won't be. The WWE title match is more important than cena & Barrett. So yeah Sheamus vs Orton will be inside the Cell.


Yes, Sheamus vs Orton is very clearly going to be a HIAC. I didn't dispute it.

Last year, there was 3. This year, there will be 3, again, paced between the whole night. Beginning Cell match, midcard match or 2, middle Cell match, midcard match or 2, ending Cell match.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I really dont want 3, just a fucking overkill imo.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

John Cena vs. Wade Barrett will headline tonight's Raw. 

from : http://www.pwinsider.com/article/51046/wwe-raw-main-event-announced.html?p=1

Nexus will beat down on John Cena on raw tonight.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Headline? So much for Orton being the new face of the company, lol.

Hopefully Barrett wins again, but I suspect a DQ.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> *Headline? So much for Orton being the new face of the company, lol.*
> 
> Hopefully Barrett wins again, but I suspect a DQ.


Who said he was the face of the company now?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'd suggest Orton/Sheamus or another multiman Hell in a Cell and then have Miz cash in. Orton for example wins and Miz enters the cage from the door or above and takes advantage of Orton, beats him and then the two engage in a full-length fued.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> Who said he was the face of the company now?


There's a thread about it on the first page of the Raw section (granted, from a gimmick poster) and I've heard multiple people talking about how Orton is bigger than Cena now.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

JR said Orton is the #1 guy in the company has been for a few months now. Good ole JR tells it like it is!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> There's a thread about it on the first page of the Raw section (granted, from a gimmick poster) and I've heard multiple people talking about how Orton is bigger than Cena now.


He gets a bigger reaction then him but there's no way he is the top guy.

Orton & Cena is like Savage to Hogan, Sting to Goldberg, Rock to Austin, hell even Lita to Trish.

Orton is big but there's no way he's bigger then Cena.

But I don't expect Orton to hold the belt past HIAC. Miz is gonna cash in and Orton/Miz are gonna feud with Miz going over holidng the belt for a couple months, then dropping it and somehow Orton becomes #1 contender (hopefully without winning the Rumble).


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Is anyone expecting a decent show? I'm just expecting John Cena vs Wade and Randy vs Sheamus mic session maybe with a minor back and forth brawl 

2 weeks buildup is incredibly crap not to mention being taped to. 

I'll still watch it though of course!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well the matches at Hell in a Cell will just be the final ppv for feuds that need settling after NOC. Sheamus - Orton neither has ever scored a clear win over the other. Cena - Barrett speaks for itself as does a possible Miz - Bryan rematch. Just to tie them all up before Bragging Rights.


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

i hate how its called HITC and yet not all matches are HITC.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Why on earth would you want all Hell in a Cell matches. way to kill a gimmick.


----------



## Tha_Frost (Jan 25, 2007)

What times this starting at tonight, UK wise?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

BambiKiller said:


> Why on earth would you want all Hell in a Cell matches. way to kill a gimmick.


Why on earth name a PPV after such a gimmick?



Tha_Frost said:


> What times this starting at tonight, UK wise?


2am till 4.15am


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> He gets a bigger reaction then him but there's no way he is the top guy.
> 
> Orton & Cena is like Savage to Hogan, Sting to Goldberg, Rock to Austin, hell even Lita to Trish.
> 
> ...


He gets a bigger face reaction, but overall, nobody evokes more emotion from the crowd than Cena does.



Nirvana3:16 said:


> JR said Orton is the #1 guy in the company has been for a few months now. Good ole JR tells it like it is!


Cena's merchandise sales say differently.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Crespo4000 said:


> Why on earth name a PPV after such a gimmick?


Last I checked I didn't  WWE can call their shows whatever the hell they want. Times like this I miss No Mercy!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Crespo4000 said:


> Why on earth name a PPV after such a gimmick?
> 
> 
> 
> 2am till 4.15am


WWE this year had an event named Over The Limit.

Did you expect all guys involved to drive cars to the ring whilst under the influence?

No, I did not think so.

You people need tostop and include some logic into your posts from time to time.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Emperor DC said:


> WWE this year had an event named Over The Limit.
> 
> Did you expect all guys involved to drive cars to the ring whilst under the influence?
> 
> ...


Oh I do but when someone looks to a PPV named after a certain stipulation I'm sure they'd guess most if not all the matches would be under those rules

"Over The Limit" isn't the name of a match type so I fail to the see the comparison  of course though I do expect the Royal Rumble to involve some sort of Japanese game show with vibrating props 

So next time I make a post I'll include some logic once someone responds with some.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Ruler said:


> i hate how its called HITC and yet not all matches are HITC.


Not all of the matches at The Royal Rumble are Royal Rumble matches. Not all of the matches at Night of Champions were championship matches...


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

30 mins folks!!!


----------



## bruser11 (Jul 24, 2003)

damn y2j vs mojo tonight


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

Geeee said:


> Not all of the matches at The Royal Rumble are Royal Rumble matches. Not all of the matches at Night of Champions were championship matches...


Which one wasn't?

We started with the IC then the US then the Divas then Heavyweight then Tag then WWE

I watched it don't remember any other fight.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

idontfeardeath said:


> Which one wasn't?
> 
> We started with the IC then the US then the Divas then Heavyweight then Tag then WWE
> 
> I watched it don't remember any other fight.


CM Punk vs Big Show.


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

skolpo said:


> CM Punk vs Big Show.


Just googled it to find out was gonna edit the post saying "Ahh yep Punk Show" but ya beat me to it. lol

The smackdown fights were worth forgetting last night


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

So how is Miz going to react to losing to Daniel Boring? Will Boring cut another brilliant promo celebrating his moment of relevance?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Crespo4000 said:


> Oh I do but when someone looks to a PPV named after a certain stipulation I'm sure they'd guess most if not all the matches would be under those rules
> 
> "Over The Limit" isn't the name of a match type so I fail to the see the comparison  of course though I do expect the Royal Rumble to involve some sort of Japanese game show with vibrating props
> 
> So next time I make a post I'll include some logic once someone responds with some.


Usually PPV names are based off a theme for main event matches, not undercards. So undercard matches not following the theme isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Bubba T said:


> Usually PPV names are based off a theme for main event matches, not undercards. So undercard matches not following the theme isn't that big of a deal.


Oh I agree it's not a big deal but I can see why people new to the product may think oh it's named that, it may include an entire card filled with that particular match type.

More traditional PPVs like Survivor Series, Summerslam and Royal Rumble people generally know whereas when they release Fatal Four Way, MITB and HIAC I'm sure quite a few people expected all those matches to be just what the title suggests. (Then there's the awful PPV buyrate with it) Not a fan of them overall


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

How many more rkos tonight? really need to open up betting site for wrestling i'd make a killing on randy at least another 3rkos tonight.


----------



## Moderneyes (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyone know of a good stream for this?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

That's what a first thought can come to, but who the hell wants an entire card filled with the same type of match? That is about as boring as an congressional hearing.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> So how is Miz going to react to losing to Daniel Boring? Will Boring cut another brilliant promo celebrating his moment of relevance?


I thought you gave up on that nickname last night.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> So how is Miz going to react to losing to Daniel Boring? Will Boring cut another brilliant promo celebrating his moment of relevance?


Are you going to keep making these stupid fail troll posts every program? Boring T? ZING! :gun:


----------



## HBK91 (Sep 21, 2010)

Fire at Heart said:


> How many more rkos tonight? really need to open up betting site for wrestling i'd make a killing on randy at least another 3rkos tonight.


Is there anywhere you can actually bet on the WWE?

I really think there are too many PPVs named after match types at the moment. Obv Royal Rumble and Survivor Series fine, but the rest...forget it I say.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

HE'S FAT!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

it's showtime folks!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO love ya Bubba. 

Looking forward to Raw with Orton as champ.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

they really need to end the mystery GM already


----------



## Bishop54 (Dec 16, 2007)

Well Jericho is still on the opening video so I guess thats a good sign.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

YOUR NEW WWE CHAMPION RANDY F'N ORTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Huge love for orton


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

SJFC said:


> I thought you gave up on that nickname last night.


No I didn't give up, because it is still relevant.



FLAW said:


> Are you going to keep making these stupid fail troll posts every program? Boring T? ZING! :gun:


My posts obviously are not fail because here you are responding to them. Nice comeback though.

Listen guys, I'm not sorry that your US Champion is boring as shit. That's just the way it is.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and here's Orton..still celebrating his win from last night


----------



## koop (Nov 12, 2009)

I hate orton as a face.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Stop smiling, Orton. It's killing your gimmick. Just put him in a purple shirt.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Orton looks amazed and in aww...


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

The Vipa


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Ortons not going to fuck around. RKO FOR JUSTIN ROBERTS


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

New rule: Anyone who comes face to face with Orton is required to get RKO'ed.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The smiling doesn't really fit his gimmick


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

JERICHO is facing Morrison tonight


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Come on guys, lets get the crazy Miz speculation going.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

to many smiles


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Listen to the huge pop for Orton!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

too many limes!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Bubba T said:


> No I didn't give up, because it is still relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your opinion.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Going to give RAW a shot before I decide to turn to MNF.

Sheamus coming out right after Orton, a nice little change in the usual format.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*FELLA.*


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

yess! sheamus! thank you for saving us from a randy orton promo


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

you tell 'em FELLA


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Sheamus already? There's me thinking Orton would have a speech! *Cough*


----------



## HBK91 (Sep 21, 2010)

Orton, well received.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

I love Sheamus as much as the next guy but i gotta say its great seeing the strap back in the possession of the Viper.


----------



## koop (Nov 12, 2009)

WWU Universe Fella!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

say it fella


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Save_Us.Lobsterhead


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

all hail sheamus. hes so much more badass when he's chasing the belt. and he's here to save us from orton


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

Haha Pasty said WWU Universe


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"I want a rematch fella" and yada yada yada


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Sheamus looks extra red tonight.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Yessss, it's Sheamus!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Headliner said:


> LMAO love ya Bubba.
> 
> Looking forward to Raw with Orton as champ.


Thank God there is someone here I can identify with.

Why is this forum filled with such sheep, K? I mean it was bad in 2006, but geez.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

WWE title is now relevant again. 

Did Sheamus get a tan or something?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

yes Jericho is staying!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, it's pathetic, Rondy!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Crespo4000 said:


> Sheamus already? There's me thinking Orton would have a speech! *Cough*


what and have him cut a face promo on his own?

HA :lmao


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

He's a jammie fella that Orton


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I actually like the heelish failure to understand the irony of losing the title in multi-man matches when he won the title under questionable circumstances both times.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Did Sheamus just play the race card? :lmao


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

when he came out, did i really hear him say doobya doobya u?


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

ooo burn.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Man Orton is horrible on the mic.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Bubba T said:


> Thank God there is someone here I can identify with.
> 
> *Why is this forum filled with such sheep*, K? I mean it was bad in 2006, but geez.


You really need an answer to that? But indeed I see your point.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

lmao @ Sheamus makin fun of Orton


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

HAHAH sheamus is straight up calling it like it is. he is my new hero


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> your opinion.


I am expressing that opinion. It's not a popular one, and I don't care. But that is what forums are for. Expressing opinions.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Has Sheamus died his hair/man scaping? serious question


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

You dont intimidate me fella!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

kick fight !


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

gm email


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

randy showing some fire
but Sheamus :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
lmfaooo


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

SHUT UP!!! JUST READ IT!!


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Ortons not that bad on the mic, and this is pretty cool. Can't believe there havent been a million rkos yet, though.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh Jeezus, fuckin GM


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Orton is so unconvincing on the mic.


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

email already


----------



## koop (Nov 12, 2009)

Fella I'll kick your head off. Wow it was like they were waiting for that E-mail.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''I'll kick your head off'' fucking legend


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

blah blah I got an email..blah I hate NX3 and I quote


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

we know you recieved an email...we get it already


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Thank God there is someone here I can identify with.
> 
> Why is this forum filled with such sheep, K? I mean it was bad in 2006, but geez.


Bunch of band wagoners who think their favorite indy wrestlers should be treated like gods in the big leagues because of their indy success.


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

Like a whole page written in the e-mail lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

why would they have a shot from behind Michael Cole ?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"Well that's magic"

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Didn't see that coming, seeing as though the PPV is called HIAC


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

sheamus and randy again eh


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Crespo4000 said:


> You really need an answer to that? But indeed I see your point.


No, I really don't. This forum has always attracted the young and impressionable.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

We need Jericho to shut down the GM.


----------



## HBK91 (Sep 21, 2010)

I hate when he says 'and I quote'


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

give me my lucky charms FELLA


----------



## koop (Nov 12, 2009)

the leprechaun wants his gold


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

sheamus have a haircut?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Orton/Sheamus III comfirmed. Orton is gonna kick his head off *


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Sheamus/Orton could be the worst Hell in a Cell match since Wrestlemania 15.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

blandy boreton cuttin' promoz


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

That Shelmer glue sign is genius. :lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

dubyah dubyah e championship


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The voices in my head are telling me that this is BORING. Keep it movin fellas!


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Ugh Orton


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

do i hear the Smackdown canned pops?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ Orton. " I will RKO my own Grandmother" lol Awesome!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

orton is solid on the mic, nothing special, nothing awful, just solid, which is ok for his character


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

RKOing grandma is not PG.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lmao, nice, now their will be influx of grannies getting rko'ed


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

SHEAMUS' GRANDMOTHER DOES 55 HAIL MARYS A DAY! NO ONE RKO'S HER


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

"RKO my grandmother" lmao


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah, that's so face, Orton...


RKO'ing grandmothers...


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

first rko of the night


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

1 and counting


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

*RKO Counter:* 1


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Anyone who does'nt like Sheamus must not have a sense of humour.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

RKO Count: #1


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

THE COUNT HAS BEGUN!
#1


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that was awesome


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

god i hate that twitching shit he does


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

RKO counter...1


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Whatafucking shock.


----------



## koop (Nov 12, 2009)

Ortons convulsions Post-RKO has become somewhat ridiculous.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ikarinokami said:


> orton is solid on the mic, nothing special, nothing awful, just solid, which is ok for his character


Rationalize it all u want


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Stunner ! by gawd

stone cold
stone cold
stone cold


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Well, there's the first one tonight.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome promo by both Sheamus & Orton!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Rko count =1 place your bets now


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

VRsick said:


> SHEAMUS' GRANDMOTHER DOES 55 HAIL MARYS A DAY! NO ONE RKO'S HER


LOL. Randy must have forgotten that promo.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

oh my god yes


punt his head off randy


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

alrudd said:


> Anyone who does'nt like Sheamus must not have a sense of humour.


or just really like oiled up heels pretenting to be faces


----------



## HBK91 (Sep 21, 2010)

That was a decent promo.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Bunch of band wagoners who think their favorite indy wrestlers should be treated like gods in the big leagues because of their indy success.


At least CM Punk was interesting. Daniel Boring needs to make some serious strides if he is going to be a credible WWE Superstar.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Is it me or is the crowd really quiet?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Solid opening segment


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

ok promo by the two


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Awesome promo by both Sheamus & Orton!


By Sheamus, yes. Orton, not so much.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

they are sticking dubbed pops into this, im sure of it


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

barrett's profile looks exactly like his mugshot ... only difference is the hair


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

what a terrible champion Orton is. A true champion (like John Cena!) doesn't go back in the ring to prolong an attack.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Caesar TKoW said:


> Is it me or is the crowd really quiet?


just you 
the crowd was going insane


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

for the first time ever? hadnt cena faced barrett when he was on NXT?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> for the first time ever? hadnt cena faced barrett when he was on NXT?


Cena was never on nxt


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Is it me or did Orton show more emotion and range on the mic and with his face?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I hope Orton loses the title yesterday.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Pretty good segment

i didn't like the punt thing tho cause everyone know it wasn't going to happen

btw Randy's new shirt is lame lol

who designs his stuff?

no wonder they ain't sellin


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Cena defeated Barrett in a Beat the Clock match to decide the stipulation for his match with Batista at Over the Limit, so he has already faced him once.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

That Subway jalapeno turkey melt is the fucking hottest sandwich I have ever had in my entire life.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> At least CM Punk was interesting. Daniel Boring needs to make some serious strides if he is going to be a credible WWE Superstar.


Yeah, but Punk didn't have the generic SD vs Raw default CAW look that Daniel has either. He also actually had a gimmick, a character to him.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

sheamus is the man

look at ya randy you go about think your a snake? and pound the mat!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

smackdown1111 said:


> By Sheamus, yes. Orton, not so much.


jesus christ we get it
orton is the worst wrestler in the world


you know what ??
I heard that if you drink an entire gallon of bleach you don't have to see him anymore. It's a new promo WWE it doing. You should try it


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

yummy yummmy yummy tummy tummy tummy..damn you burger king


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

RKO696 said:


> Pretty good segment
> 
> i didn't like the punt thing tho cause everyone know it wasn't going to happen
> 
> ...


its actually number one right now


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Seems raw is on a delay, a website has spoilers up


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Cena defeated Barrett in a Beat the Clock match to decide the stipulation for his match with Batista at Over the Limit, so he has already faced him once.


dubbya dubbya e wants us to forget that.


----------



## HBK91 (Sep 21, 2010)

I hope Nexus doesn't interfere in the Cena/Barrett match.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Caesar TKoW said:


> Is it me or is the crowd really quiet?


i think it was u or ur tv was on mute..

they were going crazy


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL, HD ON THE BROADCAST TABLE.

HAHAHAHA, CELINE DION HAHAHAHAHAH YES


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

This raw has become Dashing


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Why is Cole randomly heeling on HD? :lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

God that was gay of Cole


----------



## koop (Nov 12, 2009)

Tyson Kidds hair is ridiculous.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cole owned Kidd :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cole heeling on THD


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

dazzy666 said:


> sheamus is the man
> 
> look at ya randy you go about think your a snake? and pound the mat!


"making your funny faces throwing your temper tantrums


Fuck "Boring" Cody Rhodes


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WTF at those titles. They ugly as shit.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Cody & Drew Oh Shit!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Did you cry yourself to sleep? :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

DASHINGLY SINISTER


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

lmao @ Cole making fun of the Hart Dynasty...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Why would people complain about a face acting like a bad ass to the point it's almost heelish? Isn't that better than continuing with all smiling cookie cutter faces?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

God, those belts are ugly as fuck.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Tyson Kidd looks like he wants to punch cole's face in :lmao


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

lmao "did you go and listen to celin dion and cry yourselves to sleep?"


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cole pwned the Hart Dynasty lol


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

LOL Cole pulling Canada jokes


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

here goes cole...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Dashing is on RAW?! Where are the grooming tips?


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Michael Cole is so HIP with his Celine Dion references.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

those belts look like they have a gaint penny in front of it


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

SummerLove said:


> for the first time ever? hadnt cena faced barrett when he was on NXT?


in was on RAW, it was in the Beat the Clock Challenge.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

no way would these two get this much heat, obviously dubbed


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Take a look at those legs  

As for the belts. Well I'm glad the penny has a use!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

FFS tyson kidd, shave that lil thing u call a haircut, and dont talk, ever.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

COLE HAHAHAHHAHAHAH YES


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh god, this is gonna be the worst segment of commentary ever ever ever ever ever.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Drew's theme is great.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Coles owning this douche


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Santino and Kozlov! A serious match for them for once.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

really santino this shit better end like in 30 secs


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Cole is RAPING the Hart Dynasty.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Harts can wrestle. On the mic...good grief.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

LOL at the commentary so far. :lmao


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Alright, whats with the hate on Daniel Bryan every time someone mentions his name? Everyone has their opinions. Respect that. Just like i'd rather see Bryan put a submission on someone then Miz going around doing the one thing he is good at, and thats saying how awesome he is.

As for Orton, I still don't understand why this guy gets cheered. His mic. work is blah and isn't really anything to be excited about. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Cole going in


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm in late, did raw kick off with the orton sheamus segment???


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cole's getting a lil too big for his boots, someone needs to slap the shit outta him  Kidd is answering back like a 9 year old :lmao


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

WOW micheal cole actually acting like a heel commentator.
Owning the Hart Dynasty


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Cole needs to just go heel full time. He's so good at it.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> jesus christ we get it
> orton is the worst wrestler in the world
> 
> 
> ...


lolwut? What does his mic work have to do with his wrestling/ring work? He isn't the worst wrestler in the world, but his mic work is pretty unconvincing and not that great. Not sure what you are on, but you can relax a little.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Drew's theme is Awesome, always loved it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at cole


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Michael Cole fucking owns.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

oooooooo, cole bustin on kidd bad. wow. haha. now, what sense does that make though...kidd is a wrestler, he should bust coles ass.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Yeah, but Punk didn't have the *generic SD vs Raw default CAW look* that Daniel has either. He also actually had a gimmick, a character to him.


LMAO! I would call Daniel Boring the Green guy but you can actually insert charisma in the green guy 


More boring people at ringside, the Hart Dynasty. I thought management would finally demote this jokers to WWE Superstars.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Jeez, defend yourselves, Hart Dynasty.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Hart Dynasty are horrible to listen to but Cole ripping on them makes it worth it lolz


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cole is tearing these guys a new one


----------



## koop (Nov 12, 2009)

Cole heels on THD and daniel bryan but gets hard for Orton. I think there is something goin on there.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

cole is taken out the harts man


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

listen here michael cole!!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Cole owned Hart Dynasty? Really, I don't see it that way.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

we need more of NXT COle on raw we are only missing mathewss :hmm:


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I thought that was Rey Mysterio at first :lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lmao @ David Hart Smith :lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL @ the Hart Dynasty's voices

and fail @ DH Smith's impression


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

O.O this is painful to listen to


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

good impression


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Jesus, HD are burying themselves with this awful commentary. They fucking suck.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Hart Dynasty sucks at talking trash. Lol.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Cole is owning the Hart Dynasty. :lmao


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Liniert said:


> no way would these two get this much heat, obviously dubbed


A llive show, dubbed?

Silly monkey, you no make-a sense!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

can you feel the Cole love...oh wait..he's turning heel...that explains it


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

So let me get this straight... they don't let the Hart Dynasty talk, do promos, or defend the tag titles for like 5 months, but then they put them on commentary? 

This is so awkward. For everyone.


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ah man Cole is exposing the HD


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Haha, Cole is killing them. I hate him for making me enjoy this so much. I actually _like_ the Hart Dynasty.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

this is embarrassing Hart dynasty is pretty bad on the mic


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

man dh smith deserves a drew ddt


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Hart Dynasty is burying themselves tonight WOW


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL. Michael Cole is making the Hart Dynasty look like jabronis. :lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

AHhh my repsonse when Cole said "don't quit your day job" would of been...

Please , Please quit yours


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Beatles123 said:


> A llive show, dubbed?
> 
> Silly monkey, you no make-a sense!


this already happened an hour ago, spoilers posted up on several websites


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

lol "pretty boring out here on commentary"... damn what's really hood Cole?


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

lol @ Cole shitting on Hart Dynasty right now


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

wow the crowd is DEAD lol


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

"Are you guys jealous that Drew is the 'Chosen one'?" lol..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao McIntyre told him to cut that shit out.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm starting to actually believe that Michael Cole is the GM.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Cole: "Keep your day job"

Reply: "yeah you too"

That was good. Anyway, it would be interesting if Dibiase came out during this tag match.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

LMAO, kings reaction. "what?"


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

cole is on fire. wtf. is he officially a heel now?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Shivaki said:


> Alright, whats with the hate on Daniel Bryan every time someone mentions his name? Everyone has their opinions. Respect that. Just like i'd rather see Bryan put a submission on someone then Miz going around doing the one thing he is good at, and thats saying how awesome he is.
> 
> As for Orton, I still don't understand why this guy gets cheered. His mic. work is blah and isn't really anything to be excited about. Just my opinion of course.


Daniel Boring is a exceptional wrestler. It is just that he has no charisma, no personality. He's is not marketable, he is boring. Which is fine for the core wrestler, but not for people who watch WWE for more than just wrestling, which is most people.

That's it.


----------



## HBK91 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm sure Michael Cole isn't the GM. That would be even worse than making Adamle the GM.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

It's official, Michael Cole is now a full on heel commentator even on Raw.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Had to turn on the channel.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Kidd talks like he has a retainer.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

I have to admit, I find this whole commentary amusing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

This is some of the most unbearable commentary ever.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Shivaki said:


> Cole: "Keep your day job"
> 
> Reply: "yeah you too"
> 
> That was good. Anyway, it would be interesting if Dibiase came out during this tag match.


dibiase couldn't make anything interesting.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm loving Rhodes and McIntyre atm.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Heel Cole is the best shit ever. He's owning the HD right now lol. :lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Tyson has such a whinny little voice

and the Hart Dynasty should never be near a mic again.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

damn michael cole just keeps burying these guys.

What is he triple h now?!?


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

cole owning the boring harts is quite good like.

never liked the harts myself they dont deserve to wrestle under the name hart.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

RKO696 said:


> wow the crowd is DEAD lol


cody is in the ring what do you expect

Edit: the bland fuck cant even fall out of the ring corectly


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

that was the worse segment of all time :lmao


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

The HD are useless without Bret to get them over.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

pleasee replace king with Mathews and this shit would be hilarious


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

It's sad that there are not any good teams. Just a bunch of random pair ups.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

cole is awesome


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

guys, cole doesn't have to be a "zomg 24/7 full time official heel" for him to totally shit on guys with no charisma

this is just cole being a commentary, he's tearing their assholes in half


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where's Nattie? She should be out there on commentary.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That was pretty fucking funny.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jesus Cole, have mercy on them! :lmao


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah, never put HD on commentary again. Unless Natalya does all the talking.


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Cole is bringing his A game tonight


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao :lmao I hope you do better in the ring than you did out here tonight!!


----------



## Tha_Frost (Jan 25, 2007)

Cole as a heel is actually quite refreshing.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Bubba T said:


> Daniel Boring is a exceptional wrestler. It is just that he has no charisma, no personality. He's is not marketable, he is boring. Which is fine for the core wrestler, but not for people who watch WWE for more than just wrestling, which is most people.
> 
> That's it.


He can easily become marketable if WWE see it so, bryan has the potential to become a legit star.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I can understand the match up but HD at ringside for me served absolutely no purpose but to get buried further than losing the belts 

Advertising Legendary during a stare off? :lmao


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

What the fuck was that all about? This random heel shit with Cole is completely fucking stupid. He's neutral to start the show and then all of a sudden full on heel. DUMB.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Cole's like a bipolar babyface, he just randomly goes heel then turns back face like he is right now.


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

Legendary On dvd already ? WDF lol


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

ok, looks like cole is getting serious with legendary...i like how lawler interupted cole. haha, that was great.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wait what? The movie is already on DVD? ok then.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

"You're holding it upside down, Cody!"


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

i ran upstairs to get my computer to bash anyone who thinks the hart dynasty have any charisma whatsoever. that's how unbearable i found that segment, cole somehow saved it, also lol at the playground retorts


also king's favorite part of the WWE serious movie is the bloopers and outtakes? LOL i want it just for those now


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

that right there shows you John Cena can't act, how is your film going to only be playing for less than 5 weeks? whack whack whack


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks WWE, for killing the Tag Division!

*sarcasm*


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

That zoom in is so fucking cheesy. Stop it.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Spiderman!


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

that boy jomo beastin


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cynic said:


> Cole's like a bipolar babyface, he just randomly goes heel then turns back face like he is right now.


not on nxt lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

guess jericho will loose


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

how can you not love the dramatic zoom


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

this zooming spiderman posing shit is, way over the top


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Man, I wonder how good HD would be if Teddy hart was in DHS spot. He'd do the talking while Kidd did the wrestling and everyone else looked at Natlya.

Called Jericho-Morrison match rep me


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

jericho is...here


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks like they are starting to finally do something with Morrison.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

jesus that morisson zoom in is so damn ridiculous.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Hope Jericho gets the GM'S email tonight.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Can Morrison get any more lame?

OMG I'M BLIND HATING AGAIN!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol that shit is so cheesy

those push ups are hard as mother fuck tho


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao are they gonna be doing that all the time?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

I want a gif of that Morrison sequence.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> What the fuck was that all about? This random heel shit with Cole is completely fucking stupid. He's neutral to start the show and then all of a sudden full on heel. DUMB.


why does it matter? it doesn't have to be so BLACK & WHITE

Heel/Face, whatever. He's just a commentator, maybe he got orders from the higher ups to bury the HD. Whatever the case, he put on a clinic on the mic and made me lullollol


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Damn Cole roasted these guys and they didnt have the charisma to pull out of it.

That was a pretty good Drew McIntrye impression. He just forgot to put me to sleep.... o wait


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Morrison has an interesting look now
almost like Chuck Norris and HBK


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

What the fuck is with these gay JoMo close ups lol?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That little John Morrison hair flip/sunglasses shit after the pushups was really lame.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Cole has been unleashed, and Raw is infinitely more entertaining for it.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

cindel25 said:


> Where's Nattie? She should be out there on commentary.


this.


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

I hate that JoMo pose. Cringeworthy to the max


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Man I like the Hart Dynasty but did they walk in on Vince doing something to get this treatment? lmao


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

King buried Legendary 
By saying his favorite part was the bloopers lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That action movie zoom on Morrison actually made me giggle. So stupid.
Although, it'd be awesome if they did it for expressions other than determined.

Cole: "John Morrison has a match tonight against Khali."
Morrison: "Whaaaaaaaa?"
*zoom on Morrison's shocked face, jaw agape, sunglasses flipping up and down*


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

I thought Jericho had left now? XD


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

I hate that pose Morrison does and when that camera zooms in on him. its so cheesy.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

if cole stays heel commentating will get better

i love face/heel commentary


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Well there goes all the Jericho leaving after NoC rumors. He's facing Morrison next!


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

The plan from the get go was to have a very short and limited theatrical release and have a much more successful DVD release. They know the money is in DVD rentals and sales instead of a wide release.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why is he so cheesy?

Morrison, watch out for Abyss. You're perfect for him.
He wants your ASSSSS1!!!


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> He can easily become marketable if WWE see it so, bryan has the potential to become a legit star.


Totally agree, his promo work when he was going to feud with cole when he was a heel was fantastic, i was excited again to be watching the WWE i hope he gets some chance to turn heel in the future


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Listen to all the fangirls having orgasms.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

MondayNightJericho said:


> i ran upstairs to get my computer to bash anyone who thinks the hart dynasty have any charisma whatsoever. that's how unbearable i found that segment, cole somehow saved it, also lol at the playground retorts



And Cody Rhodes and Drew McIntyre do???


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

dazzy666 said:


> cole owning the boring harts is quite good like.
> 
> never liked the harts myself they dont deserve to wrestle under the name hart.


Honestly none of the Hart family had mic skills so I don't see why you are complaining. They are good in the ring thats all they ever were really.


----------



## dylandtl (Oct 16, 2009)

JERI FUCKING CHO!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> He can easily become marketable if WWE see it so, bryan has the potential to become a legit star.


How can he be marketable when there is no redeeming quality about him other than his wrestling ability?


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

I probably wouldn't have such a problem with this random heel shit if Cole could be taken seriously as a bad guy. I'm supposed to believe that a guy that could legitimately get his ass kicked by half of the Diva roster is tough and bad? OK THEN!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> :lmao are they gonna be doing that all the time?


If you think that's bad, wait until they do it during a match.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

This GM email thing is getting boring. It's about time WWE revealed who it is.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Morrison to squash Jericho in a minute or so. Slow pan in on Y2J followed by some form of "goodbye" or rant 

Maybe he'll sit in the middle of the ring again, Batista style.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> And Cody Rhodes and Drew McIntyre do???


yea cody is quite charismatic,, and drew just has a serious character so most of his promos tend to drag.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Wonder if Jericho's match will have a stipulation?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

MrWalsh said:


> Honestly none of the Hart family had mic skills so I don't see why you are complaining. They are good in the ring thats all they ever were really.


owen was awesome on the mic, and an excellent heel commentator. he was hilarious.


----------



## koop (Nov 12, 2009)

heel cole is fuckin awesome.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Bubba T said:


> How can he be marketable when there is no redeeming quality about him other than his wrestling ability?


Is this a serious question? Oh it's not, m'kay. Just checking.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> And Cody Rhodes and Drew McIntyre do???


Did you just accuse Cody Rhodes of not having charisma? The guy has charisma seeping out his pores. His perfectly cleansed pores.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cole needs a little visit from Heidenreich to put him back in line.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> I probably wouldn't have such a problem with this random heel shit if Cole could be taken seriously as a bad guy. I'm supposed to believe that a guy that could legitimately get his ass kicked by half of the Diva roster is tough and bad? OK THEN!


Cole is'nt suppose to be a bada**, he's a chickensh*t little coward.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

YESSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HBK91 (Sep 21, 2010)

I quite like Jericho and Morrison so I'm not sure who I want to win.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

The GM has to be this motherfucker or I will be pissed.


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

agree it was definately wrong to give the titles to McIntyre and Rhodes but they have only been together for so long maybe they are decent now


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The E needs to stop with that Did You Know shit. They same the same thing every week. No one gives a shit.


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

I am the only one who loves it when they show the area they are in? i seriously enjoy that


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Ryder is hilarious


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS RYDER FTW


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO @ the Jersey Shore reference.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

:lmao Zack Ryder!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

YES! Another Edge, Ryder promo


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Fist pumping! Woo woo woo, you know it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> Cole needs a little visit from Heidenreich to put him back in line.


This made me laugh.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

TN Punk said:


> Man I like the Hart Dynasty but did they walk in on Vince doing something to get this treatment? lmao


*Hart Dynasty open Vince McMahon's office door ever so slightly*

Mr.McMahon: *playing with WWE action figures* And here comes Mr. McMahon! No chance! DANANANA! No chance in heelllll! *with the John Cena doll* 'Here's this week's dumpster filled with money Mr. McMahon!' Bwahahahah! *Turns around* Hart Dynasty? WHAT ARE YOU DOING HERE?!

Hart Dynasty: Don't worry we didn't see you paying with your dolls again!


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Z. Ryder is cutting great promos as an asshat


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

what the hell is Bryan wearing?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

wtf is Danielson wearing? :lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Mad pops for Bryan!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BEST WRESTLER IN THE US


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh no it's Daniel fucking *Boring*


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

holy shit

daniel bryan insert personality

get shit on bubba t


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Holy crap, I completely forgot Zack Ryder used to be an Edgehead!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

0o0o0o Dragon got a good lil pop


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Bubba T said:


> How can he be marketable when there is no redeeming quality about him other than his wrestling ability?


Well you give him something that the fans can emotionally invest in and the wwe cant easily do that.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Oonce oonce oonce oonce oonce! OOO~OOO! OOO~OOO!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> Is this a serious question? Oh it's not, m'kay. Just checking.


He can wrestle, ok. What else is memorable about the guy? Go on, I'll wait.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

At first I thought it said Mantaur :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Edge vs Danielson would be cool

Ryder is so much win lol


----------



## MoneyMoneyYeahYeah (Jan 22, 2009)

I like that DB is reading American Brutus about John Wilkes Booth


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

I am marking so hard for Dragon right now.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

MARK X2


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHHAA! "The L's backwards" "No it's not"

Give Ryder a push, please.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL *dies* Zack Ryder Woo Woo Woo!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

It's Y2J!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh look its Jericho.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Daniel Bryan vs. Edge Tonight!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Edge is so moving to SD.

Danielson is just adorable...and the piped in cheers from 1999 have to go.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

DON'T LEAVE US CHRIS!


----------



## MiZaNiN (Jan 17, 2010)

Jericho? I just got home, wtf?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

L's backwards

:lmao


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol at Jericho just being there


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Danielson vs Edge
WOW


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"The L's backwards"...

...Edge just owned Ryder on so many levels


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Ryder is fucking hilarious. Edge/Bryan later and Jericho/Morrison now...I am happy!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Edge vs Danielson? Not bad!


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

SJFC said:


> Oh no it's Daniel fucking *Boring*


with that 24/7 smirk on his face...


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Zack Ryder is stealing the show in just 2mins every week. Beat that HBK!


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Kinda crazy that they let Danielson on screen with a Mantofight.com shirt on.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

FLAW said:


> holy shit
> 
> daniel bryan insert personality
> 
> get shit on bubba t


u mad?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Cole is such a heel tonight it's not funny.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol @ the dirtsheets


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm definatly getting a delay from others. Jericho is just now walking out.

Ryder wants to be an Edgehead again. Oh wait, i'm not supposed to remember that.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ that segment


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Mad pops for JoMo


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

My god the dubbed pops are awful.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Lol dirtsheets.


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

This isn't live. Spoilers have already been posted.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

serious Morrison!


looks like he's trying to be y2j


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

God, this is like a parody of an entrance.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

And the United States title was nowhere to be seen. That's how important the title is to the WWE!


----------



## HBK91 (Sep 21, 2010)

If they give it enough time Edge vs Bryan could be an excellent match.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> He can wrestle, ok. What else is memorable about the guy? Go on, I'll wait.


He's put on countless classic matches. He can get a decent match out of anyone. (Check Him vs. Necro Butcher in PWG). He cuts a decent promo. I don't see how he couldn't be a star.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

fpalmfpalm to all those dirthsheets that said Jericho last match was at NOC.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

i wonder how the dirtshits will spin this one :lmao


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

i hope the DB v Edge match is soon, wanna go bed.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

man is that piped cheers i heard there on a live raw????? 

or is my stream playing tricks on me


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Glad Jericho is still around. Best in the world at what he does.

I have a feeling he will be losing to Morrison again though. If they want the crowd to get behind him though they're gonna have to stop the **** backstage things of him working out and the slow-mo. Even then he has no charisma or mic skills though lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Is it just me or do the cheers and boo's sound a little weird?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

jomo is intense!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

dazzy666 said:


> man is that piped cheers i heard there on a live raw?????
> 
> or is my stream playing tricks on me


its not live


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

IWC needs a wind machine. Woo Woo Woo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I need a Wendy Williams "How you doin'" gif for Morrison.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

J-Coke said:


> And the United States title was nowhere to be seen. That's how important the title is to the WWE!


Why would he have the title on him when he's reading?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

How is this not live?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't get it. If it's not live why does it say LIVE in the corner? And if it's taped from earlier, why?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

ouch, that had to feel good on the jaw,


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Hey Dirtsheets. I thought Jericho was done after last night? Keep doing the great work bros.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Shawn Morrison? Did I hear just hear that??


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

just because he's there tonight doesn't mean he will resign....i don't think his contract is up for a couple of weeks still


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

its is indeed taped, i would post up proof but would end up getting banned for spoilers


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Morrison is better right now than he's ever been.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Is it just me or do the cheers and boo's sound a little weird?


show is not live....so they are using the Smackdown dubbed cheers/boo's


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

So Michael Cole shits all over the Hart Dynasty then starts marking out for John Morrison? WTF?


----------



## Tha_Frost (Jan 25, 2007)

John Morrison looks like a bent pirate, do u really wanto see this guy beat the legend that is Chris Jericho? No me neither. 
Got a feeling its going to happen though:no:


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Shivaki said:


> I'm definatly getting a delay from others. Jericho is just now walking out.
> 
> Ryder wants to be an Edgehead again. Oh wait, i'm not supposed to remember that.


Wow I actually forgot about that.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

miz is not finished with DB yet i guess he will come out later, 

but what now for edge?


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Slam_It said:


> I don't get it. If it's not live why does it say LIVE in the corner? And if it's taped from earlier, why?


Double taping, probably started earlier? Maybe a big surprise for next week they don't want out just yet?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Why would he have the title on him when he's reading?


Hey, if you were US Champ, wouldn't you wear it all the time?

Ironically, someone in this thread is probably wearing one right now. :side:


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I like that they're incorporating some parkour stuff into Morrison's offense. I wish it wasn't accompanied by the facial expression Dolph Lundgren makes when he orgasms.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Cynic said:


> Did you just accuse Cody Rhodes of not having charisma? The guy has charisma seeping out his pores. His perfectly cleansed pores.


Please, nobody gave a shit about him until he started being "Dashing". I say this as someone who's a fan of the gimmick.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

For those wondering, Danielson was wearing a Manto rashguard. Basically like an Under Armour brand for fighters and martial artists.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Hajduk1911 said:


> show is not live....so they are using the Smackdown dubbed cheers/boo's


except when it's for Orton..then it's all real


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

korndogg123 said:


> So Michael Cole shits all over the Hart Dynasty then starts marking out for John Morrison? WTF?


bipolar Cole didn't take his meds

He's either Heel or awful


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

korndogg123 said:


> So Michael Cole shits all over the Hart Dynasty then starts marking out for John Morrison? WTF?


Of course he would, seeing as though Jericho shit on him last week.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

dazzy666 said:


> miz is not finished with DB yet i guess he will come out later,
> 
> but what now for edge?


Yeah unfortunately the match will end with The Miz getting involved in some way. That's what I'm expecting but at least it builds to a rematch.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Gonna watch more of Jericho's "I'm a Pathetic Jobber" push. Yes, he IS the best in the world at what he does, because nobody else jobs like him. It sucks. You think Cena or Orton or HHH will ever get this kind of awesome reward from the E?

:angry


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

This is a live show.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

cole shits on who he wants when he wants


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

korndogg123 said:


> So Michael Cole shits all over the Hart Dynasty then starts marking out for John Morrison? WTF?


omgzdasdsad morrison heel turn 


no but seriously, he's very pick. hates Hart dynasty truth and bryan loves miz morrison cena et


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

planetarydeadlock said:


> This is a live show.


no, its not


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

RPC said:


> He's put on countless classic matches. He can get a decent match out of anyone. (Check Him vs. Necro Butcher in PWG). He cuts a decent promo. I don't see how he couldn't be a star.


I have seen a number of Daniel Boring matches. He is an exceptional wrestler, and there is no doubt about it. But that's is not what I'm commenting on. When he talks, you don't feel anything. Bias aside, he's not anything interesting personality wise.

That said if management REALLY wanted to push him, they will get creative. But he will have to develop if he wants to go anywhere other than the midcard.


----------



## HBK91 (Sep 21, 2010)

Michael Cole was much better in the attitude era.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Please, nobody gave a shit about him until he started being "Dashing". I say this as someone who's a fan of the gimmick.


I'm proud to say I liked him when everyone else was riding Teddy's cock and ripping on Rhodes for not wearing appropriate kneepads.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Haha, writing Jericho out of his promise to leave. Amazing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

planetarydeadlock said:


> This is a live show.


Even though I've already read the results?


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Have cole or lawler brought up the fact jericho said he would leave if he didnt win at NoC?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

To the people saying this is not a live show:

Shhhh


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Why are they talking about Jericho being out of sorts while he's in complete control of Morrison?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wow. completely forgot about NoC


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Please, nobody gave a shit about him until he started being "Dashing". I say this as someone who's a fan of the gimmick.


Nobody gave a shit about the Ringmaster, either.

What´s your point?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Stupid man!


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Gonna watch more of Jericho's "I'm a Pathetic Jobber" push. Yes, he IS the best in the world at what he does, because nobody else jobs like him. It sucks. You think Cena or Orton or HHH will ever get this kind of awesome reward from the E?
> 
> :angry


*yawn*

Who cares.

Jericho's stated countless times he wants to put talent over.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

LMAO @ Jericho calling Morrison a stupid man.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

you stupid man!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

"Whatcha gonna do?? Stupid man!!"


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol you stupid man...


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Uh oh, jericho's "Feeling it"... pinfall coming up. Sobby loserface to follow--does WWE want us to feel bad for a jerk who suddenly sucks? I'm confused by the whole thing


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Adramelech said:


> Haha, writing Jericho out of his promise to leave. Amazing.


They mentioned it last night though too. Cole and Striker talked about it at length.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

"What are ya gunna do Morrison you stupid man" 

:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I have seen a number of Daniel Boring matches. He is an exceptional wrestler, and there is no doubt about it. But that's is not what I'm commenting on. When he talks, you don't feel anything. Bias aside, he's not anything interesting personality wise.
> 
> That said if management REALLY wanted to push him, they will get creative. But he will have to develop if he wants to go anywhere other than the midcard.


I thought the promo he cut on ROH a few years ago about almost losing his eye and when he turned on Cole during NXT were two of the best promo's i've heard in a long time.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Please, nobody gave a shit about him until he started being "Dashing". I say this as someone who's a fan of the gimmick.


Actually, I think that people gave a crap about Rhodes before he became "Dashing" because this forum was filled with the three words "Rhodes" and "Knee Pads" for awhile.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Liniert said:


> no, its not


In the top right hand corner of my screen it says 'SKY SPORTS 3 LIVE' it's live mate. Unless Sky are lying.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

LOL, you stupid man.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Its very quiet


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

"What cha gonna do Morrison, you stupid man"!!!

:lmao


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

well that clears it up


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm a Morrison fan, I just hate the way he throws his punches. Throws em' like a bitch.


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

The piped in sound is horrible tonight. Crowd is freaking dead.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

planetarydeadlock said:


> In the top right hand corner of my screen it says 'SKY SPORTS 3 LIVE' it's live mate. Unless Sky are lying.


its been recorded, results are up on other websites now


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

morrison chants? no way this is live


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

y2j just did one of the forbidden chops, someones getting fired tonight.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

@ people saying this isnt live

post 1 minor spoiler from later in the show to prove it


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Tap you stupid man!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

FLAW said:


> @ people saying this isnt live
> 
> post 1 minor spoiler from later in the show to prove it


sent you a PM


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I thought the promo he cut on ROH a few years ago about almost losing his eye and when he turned on Cole during NXT were two of the best promo's i've heard in a long time.


How come he can't muster that every week?


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Im surprised this match is on raw, thought it might feature on the next PPV


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

FLAW said:


> @ people saying this isnt live
> 
> post 1 minor spoiler from later in the show to prove it


Look them up yourself.


----------



## HBK91 (Sep 21, 2010)

YOU STUPID MAN


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

FLAW said:


> @ people saying this isnt live
> 
> post 1 minor spoiler from later in the show to prove it


It isn't live. Type tonights date and wewe results in to google if you want it proved rather than getting a spoiler for the rest of us who don't want one. There is a double taping today.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Stop saying "Parkour training" for the love of god


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This is damn good


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

pretty good match between the two...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't believe he just went over clean.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

oh for socks.. someone please post a spoiler so ya'll can stop live vs not live

Let's talk about Morrison ring attire..what's up with his fur boots?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

yea morrison ain't over?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Not cool..


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

MORRISON!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Predictable outcome. Good match, though.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Ugh. I wish I could pinpoint the date when Jericho started applying the Liontamer/Walls so sloppily. It used to be an elevated crab, sometimes with a knee to the back. Now it's just a boston crab. He needs to fix that.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Jericho jobs again lol


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JOMO FOR THE WIN!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fuck that


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Holy crap John Morrison actually hit someone with Starship pain two weeks in a row.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

good match by Jomo and Jericho


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow, he actually hit it. I'm shocked lol.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Good match.

JoMo's definitely stepped his game up lately.


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

SSP connected really well. Went through a phase of not pulling it off properly but is getting it bang on recently. Really like JoMo.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The result of that match was VINTAGE Jericho.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Insert rage at Jericho losing here*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

good match between Y2J and JoMo


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Headliner said:


> I can't believe he just went over clean.


If Y2J is leaving soon why make him look strong?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I think WWE creative sits around and thinks of ways to make the Walls of Jericho less creditable


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So Jericho clearly wants to put over Morrison before leaving.


----------



## Tha_Frost (Jan 25, 2007)

For fucksake, the bent looking pirate gets the win. Gotta feel for Jericho.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

man jericho is putting everyone over now. and i mean everyone and anyone who needs a push. i wonder what will become of his character.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Face turn!


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

Another Emo moment brought to u by Jericho


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Booooooo


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The Jomo push continues!


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

killacamt said:


> pretty good match between the two...


edit.......


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

here it is

bye jericho TT_TT


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why does Y2J have to cry after each match?


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

This can't be taped. They wouldn't have shown people boo when Morrison got to the ropes from the Walls of Jericho. Why would it say "Live" anyway?

Morrison winning, blah. If this was several years ago, Morrison would have taped to the walls of jericho.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

uhh i really hate when they do this whole emotional over a loss Jericho....sooo not his character


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

thanks for the spoilers guys


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

idontfeardeath said:


> SSP connected really well. Went through a phase of not pulling it off properly but is getting it bang on recently. Really like JoMo.


SSP will always and forever refer to "Shooting Star Press" - not starship pain.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Y2J lost his smile


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Another bad day huh?


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't understand this is like the 5th week we zoom in on jericho's face and for the 5th time we aren't going to address it? WWE is getting frustratingly annoying and great a CEna promo coming up


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

John Cena's personal locker room hahahahaha


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Solid match. Are they playing with Jerichos contract status (with us I mean not him) as the commentary, reports on the net etc seem very contradictory


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Y2J faceturn coming?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

jesus that big show commercial was awesome.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Even if the knockout punch turned people into dust, Big Show would still be boring.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Good match, wouldn't mind seeing Morrison enter the U.S. title picture.

Guess they're not going to bring up what Jericho said about the NoC match.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

vanderhevel said:


> man jericho is putting everyone over now. and i mean everyone and anyone who needs a push. i wonder what will become of his character.


Honestly, if he's on his way out, this is exactly what he should be doing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> How come he can't muster that every week?


I find his promos even if they are a little low key a lot more believeable than a lot of the spoon fed crap you get from just about anyone else, hence I enjoy them. Like that Sheamus/Orton stuff from earlier. Or pretty much anything Cena comes out and says.

But whatever.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Poor Jericho. The walls broke you


----------



## ChrisisAwesome (Jan 7, 2010)

Shivaki said:


> This can't be taped. They wouldn't have shown people boo when Morrison got to the ropes from the Walls of Jericho. Why would it say "Live" anyway?
> 
> Morrison winning, blah. If this was several years ago, Morrison would have taped to the walls of jericho.


Its on like an hour delay. Type in todays date and bryan daniel vs edge in google and you'll get a link


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

guys this just in this was the last appearance EVER EVER EVER EVER for jericho in the WWE according to multiple sources


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Are people actually complaining that Jericho's slow-burning doubts about being the best in the world are taking too long to be addressed? Fuck, it's Jericho. It's character development - and either a face turn or an exit - done right.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

rated_y2j11 said:


> If Y2J is leaving soon why make him look strong?


Jericho didn't have to long strong either. It could of been a DQ finish.


----------



## HBK91 (Sep 21, 2010)

Jericho should grow his hair and turn face, altho with the PG rating he might not be able to be the old Jericho.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

MondayNightJericho said:


> guys this just in this was the last appearance EVER EVER EVER EVER for jericho in the WWE according to multiple sources


hes on RAW next week


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> SSP will always and forever refer to "Shooting Star Press" - not starship pain.


If an abbreviation serves it's purpose. Shortening my typing and you understanding what i meant then it's all good. Focus on the wrestling rather than my abbreviations 'ffs'


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't know whether I should hate the WWE for this Sadface Jobber or just finally give up on my favorite wrestler over the last 15 years...


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Jericho has done this storyline every other month this year


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Big show turned that guy to dust...


CM didn't turn to dust- goes to show you how tough Punk is


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Hajduk1911 said:


> John Cena's personal locker room hahahahaha


It's his weekly "alone time".


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Jericho cheerleaders bitching about him always "losing" are fucking annoying.

The guy in interviews said he wants to put over talent.Realize that.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> Are people actually complaining that Jericho's slow-burning doubts about being the best in the world are taking too long to be addressed? Fuck, it's Jericho. It's character development - and either a face turn or an exit - done right.


THIS.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I find his promos even if they are a little low key a lot more believeable than a lot of the spoon fed crap you get from just about anyone else, hence I enjoy them. Like that Sheamus/Orton stuff from earlier. Or pretty much anything Cena comes out and says.
> 
> But whatever.


It's what sells dude. 

Maybe if Boring yelled more he wouldn't be so boring. He could even main event Raw!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> How come he can't muster that every week?


I think the promo he cut on Miz two weeks ago was the first time he's had the mic in his hand since NXT.

When Bryan's intense, his promos are very entertaining. It's when WWE has him mellow (like earlier) or silly (like two weeks ago) that he doesn't look so competent.


----------



## Tha_Frost (Jan 25, 2007)

Bill Young...What a hero.


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> I don't know whether I should hate the WWE for this Sadface Jobber or just finally give up on my favorite wrestler over the last 15 years...


Never EEEVVVVVVVVVEEERRRRRRR give up on y2j


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> I think WWE creative sits around and thinks of ways to make the Walls of Jericho less creditable


 fix'd.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

"GET OUT OF MY WAY!"


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

*BIG SHOW PUNCH* FATALITY!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Orton's shirt is Awesome! cena's looks so gay.


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

Liniert said:


> hes on RAW next week


I guess I should have realized that

EDIT for the record i was just joking haha trying to mock the dirtsheets


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Johns got his ''oh well'' face on.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Keep Cena's questions simple...


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

MondayNightJericho said:


> guys this just in this was the last appearance EVER EVER EVER EVER for jericho in the WWE according to multiple sources


Some dirt sheets posted Jericho is done. They deleted their posts right after they started posing spoilers for tonight.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

look at my arm band. lmao


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Horrible interview with cena.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Orton's shirt is Awesome! cena's looks so gay.


Yet Cena's sells more than twice as much.

Funny huh?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Liniert said:


> hes on RAW next week


looked at spoilers couldnt find it. pm me?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kinda laughed at the armband comment


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

yay Miz ... excited to hear this


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Incoming hilarious promo.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Did Cole just say Cena v Barrett for the first time ever? I'm really hoping I heard that wrong.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

You're one to talk Cena. You have more merch than the Nexus does combined.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

The winds of change, stop

That doesn't sound good for WWE's future >_>


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

big mixed reaction for the miz. damn it, dont make him a face


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

cena needs to get injured

we're the nexus, look at our armband

no wonder your shitty movies lose money


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Senor Miz!


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Where is 'Mr Unpredictable' Alex Riley?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Orton's shirt is Awesome! cena's looks so gay.


I know right and Orton's hair is so much better then Cena's


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh I'm in Nexus, look at my armband :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The Rock TRIPPED over the top rope.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

lmao at the hide yo kids sign.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

LOL AT COLE AGREEING.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Who was that sign directed too? Riley?


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh jesus. Miz came out just asking for a "you tapped out" chant and barely got anything. Not good.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO fatso :lmao


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Including YOU fatso :O


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Doesn't he have a hernia too? Isn't he gonna use that as an excuse?


----------



## HBK91 (Sep 21, 2010)

lol at the armband bit


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

When you're not getting enough heat, just call somebody fat. Promo 101.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

The Striker said:


> The Rock TRIPPED over the top rope.


I SAID THE ROCK TRIPPED OVER THE ROPE


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Miz is awesome.....



Nirvana3:16 said:


> Horrible interview with cena.


maybe if he talks like a robot you'd like it better


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Fatso lol.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The Miz can draw heat like a mofo.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

The Awesome One!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

HE'S FAT!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Miz is a god on the mic


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

i love how Alex Riley was looked so highly upon UNTIL he attacked Percy on accident. Now hes just a joke.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh Miz stop it. Wait what? Just cash in the MITB already..


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Joel said:


> Yet Cena's sells more than twice as much.
> 
> Funny huh?


That's because kids & women don't mind wearing wrestling shirts. Where as Teenages/Men think it's embarassing to wear wrestling related attire, which is true. So that's why cena's merch is at the top cause the majority that wear his clothes are women & kids.


----------



## MiZaNiN (Jan 17, 2010)

holy heat.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

oh no, Cole and Miz on commentary lol


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Striker said:


> The Rock TRIPPED over the top rope.


CLASSIC. Sucks to think both of those guys are gone.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello!

I Tapout!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i just dont see it ppl, im sorry. i will never care about the miz


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

That Sandwich Lady in the Taco Bell commercials is racist against the black dude


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Some of the reactions tonight sound very "fake".


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

perro said:


> maybe if he talks like a robot you'd like it better


:lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Hey, check it out.


Those dudes in the commerical had the WWE Tag Belts on!
:>


----------



## HBK91 (Sep 21, 2010)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> Oh jesus. Miz came out just asking for a "you tapped out" chant and barely got anything. Not good.


I hate that chant. I mean what's the big deal, it's wrestling people lose by submission all the time.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

...it's it hard to praise the Miz and wack off at the same time


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> That's because kids & women don't mind wearing wrestling shirts. Where as Teenages/Men think it's embarassing to wear wrestling related attire, wich is true. So that's why cena's merch is at the top cause the majority that wear his clothes are women & kids.


So don't you think Orton would love it if more women & kids would wear his gear too?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ODRiley said:


> i love how Alex Riley was looked so highly upon UNTIL he attacked Percy on accident. Now hes just a joke.


He will be ok , WWE just waiting for Smackdown to move to SyFy to get the GENESIS going


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

that was kinda wierd. tons of heat, but no "you tapped out chant".


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

MiZaNiN said:


> holy heat.


Are you serious? Either the crowd is dead, the taping is screwy, or Miz isn't as over as people think he is, because he came out begging for a "you tapped out chant" and got nothing. He interrupted is own "Awesome" to say "I did not tap out" but like 5 people were chanting it. 

Oof. It's either Indy or the Miz (or maybe the taping) but something wasn't right there.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Don't want to see a face Jericho BUT if they built up a Jericho "Best in the world at what I do." vs. Daniel Bryan "BEST WRESTLER IN THE WORLD!" than that would be fun to see. The thing is that DB would be more arrogant so yeah probably wouldn't work now but still I love to see that feud play out...some time in the future.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

That whole show should be gong'd.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh God, Miz and Cole together. This may be epic.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Funny the way Cole just agreed he was injured.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

CAPTAIN COURAGEOUS :lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ the look on Lawler's face


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ Cole slurping Miz HARD!


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

This commentary will be much more interesting to listen to.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

EDGE VS DRAGON NOW!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Poor King having to deal with those 2 Douchebags!


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Holy crap, Miz and Cole commentating a Daniel Bryan match. Segment of the year contender right here.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Edge vs Dragon

Miz calling the match

This is about to be good shit


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> That's because kids & women don't mind wearing wrestling shirts. Where as Teenages/Men think it's embarassing to wear wrestling related attire, wich is true. So that's why cena's merch is at the top cause the majority that wear his clothes are women & kids.


Have you ever been to an event before? Or actually looked in the crowd? Tons of men wear Cena shirts. Also if you see the actual sales. The MEN sizes are the top seller. There is a different shirt size for women.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

king might have to move he might get in the way of buttsex


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

LOL, magazine signing at the announce table. :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

How is glass, I mean Edge going to injure himself tonight.

Ride of the Valkryes, awesome :lmao


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

the mood of the miz has picked up lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Despite looking strung out on heroin....I still would.

I don't care.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Miz and Cole both on commentary, oh lawdy


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Michael Dole? :lmao


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Miz and Cole - gold. 

Maybe some lube needed.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm laughing like a mofo


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Cool themesong


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

time for Edge to job to the future of the WWE


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The Music!!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

he has new theme music, get the hell outta here


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Haha..awesome :lmao


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

ride of the valkyries?!?!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh good god wtf is this theme?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lmao at the music.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Dragon's coming out to "Ride of the Valkyrie"?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

FLIGHT OF THE VALKYRIES?! WHAT THE FUCK?! :lmao


----------



## MiZaNiN (Jan 17, 2010)

smh wtf is this music.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

WTF IS this shitty music?????


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

LOL his music 

yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

fucking epic


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO at the music.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

WTF Bryan's music


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

So..umm. what does everyone think of Danielson's new music?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

"What a nerd." Cole is one to talk, lol.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Ok seriously? Nerd gimmick? lol


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Worst Theme song ever


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Holy shit, this is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

WTF IS THIS SHIT


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

Michael Cole is fucking entertainment.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Miz and Cole need to announce every show.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

FUCKING AMAZING THEME!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh my god dragon's music :lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Ride Of the Valkyries FTW


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Brilliant Daniel Bryan theme :lmao


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Bryan has some Ric Flair level music lol


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

lmfao. best. Music. Ever


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

no reaction for DB


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Bryan coming out to Ride of the Valkyries? Sara Del Ray called... she wants her theme back Danielson


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao Miz and Cole. I love this version of Cole, it's AWESOME! And I hope Cena kills Barrett later just for the reaction on here lol.

EDIT- BRYAN = EPIC FAIL THEME MUSIC :lmao :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO @ Danielson's new music!!!


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

ahhh tuuuuuuuuuneee


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

WFT is with Bryan's entrance music ?


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

Amazing simply Amazing


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

:lmao Jerry The King Lawler told Michael Cole to calm down on his love feast for the Miz.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

This is fantastic.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LMAO @ Bryan's theme!


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Really Bryan????

Come on you coulda just waited for a decent theme


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

What the fuck is this!? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Tha_Frost (Jan 25, 2007)

WTF haha, nice music.


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

is this star wars? lmaoooooooooooooooooo the miz is goldddddd


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG Danielson is soooo deep for this


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

...This match is already brilliant... and hasn't even started yet.


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

EPIC THEME


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The fuck is up with this cornball music:lmao


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

How great is Danielson's new theme? BOMBS AWAY!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

LOOK AT EDGE'S FACE :lmao


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Best thing ever this month. I hope he keeps the music forever.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cole and The Miz on commentary is the best thing ever.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Edit: I've listened to the song again.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

It fits his "nerd" gimmick? Yeah, and now I suddenly want his generic rock theme back!


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

i liked his old theme...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

so he has new music.


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

is this star wars? lmaoooooooooooooooooo the miz is goldd


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Bryan Danielson's theme = win


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

lol @ Dragon's theme song.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Funniest part of the new theme is all the people on here who have obviously never heard it before. How is that even possible?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

cole w a good journalistic question. he must have his integrity back.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm supposed to believe Daniel Bryan is a nerd??


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Where's that music from?
I can't think 
It's iconic 
But I can't place it ATM


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Bryan to have a new theme every week please WWE


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Danielson is god tier now


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

The pop Danielson got backstage was clearly edited in.Where's his crowd reaction now?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i like the theme for him


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Rice9999 said:


> Cole and The Miz on commentary is the best thing ever.


Agreed. Cole is such a mark lol, I love it!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Lawler is such the third wheel right now lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Liniert said:


> Bryan to have a new theme every week please WWE


This please!


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I cannot stop laughing at Daniel Bryans music. hahahhahhahha


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

SJFC said:


> What in the blue hell hasve johnston been smoking?


Get some culture you dolts, Jim Johnston didn't make that theme. It's a classic, well-known opera called Ride of the Valkyries.

Knowledge is power. And I think using it as a theme is freakin' awesome.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok, using Ride of the Valkyries as an entrance theme is pretty fucking epic.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Bryan had to have picked that music himself. He picked "Final Countdown" in ROH because it was stupid.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Riley is Miz's manbitch now?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Gay Service Contract


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol Alex Riley is becoming Virgil


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL I love the commentary. 

"The guy is a vegan. He doesn't own a television." oh lawd.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

He's a goof, he's a nerd, he's a vegan :lmao :lmao :lmao Fuck Cole is epic tonight.


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Riley is giving Miz "personal services"? Damn, that's not PG.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Edge needs to win this to get back on main event road or he'll become Ryder's jobber buddy real soon.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

"personal services" i.e. little bitch.


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

WTF Cole? How do you know that he doesn't have a tv? That was fucking retarted.

Nice Ray Lewis reference.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

personal services= blowjobs


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

lmao at michael cole


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't know how anyone could trash his new music.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"He's on television, and doesn't even own one! Figure that out"

Cole actually said something funny.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So Riley is literally Miz' bitch?

Ouch...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL @ Alex Riley being Miz's bitch!


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Alex Riley shoulda won NXT

But now he is on raw, damn


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

i love the miz/king/cole dynamic.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

What the blue hell did I just witness Bryan walk out to?!

A-Ri on Raw from now out!!! Yes!!!


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

will94 said:


> Get some culture dude, Jim Johnston didn't make that theme. It's a classic opera called Ride of the Valkyries.
> 
> Knowledge is power. I think the theme is freakin' awesome.


Yes, reminds me of the Nature Boy

WOOH


----------



## JamieLM (Sep 12, 2007)

*Edge's face was priceless, as if to say WTF is this!*


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Seriously though, Bryan's music is perfect. It's in the tradition of Superstars using Epic classical music. Flair's "Also sprach Zarathustra", Savage's "Pomp and Circumstance", Lawler's "Great Gate of Kiev". 

It's perfect. Even if Sara Del Ray still uses it in ROH...


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Riley = Miz's bitch?


----------



## Tha_Frost (Jan 25, 2007)

Cole has been the highlight of RAW tonight. Can I still call you champ though?


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Be careful Miz, Cole might get jealous over Riley's "personal services" position.......


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

cole flip flopping all over the place tonight...doesn't make sense but entertaining.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Wait... how is this Live?


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

will94 said:


> Get some culture dude, Jim Johnston didn't make that theme. It's a classic opera called Ride of the Valkyries.
> 
> Knowledge is power. I think the theme is freakin' awesome.


That's it 
Thanks 
The theme is truly epic 

It'd be cool if it changes weekly


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Edge and Bryan had nooo chesmistry there :/


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

So Michael Cole is full heel now? This may just be the worst announce team ever. We have Jerry Lawler who has mailed it in every week the last few years and Cole is just plain embarassing.


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

i liek how daniel bryan sell the moves


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Riley serves no real purpose does he


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Alex Riley just reminded me of the host of Double Dare for some reason.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So the ref has no peripherals and did not see the titantron that was right in front of him?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Weakest Spear eva.

And I'm glad Danielson didn't win so I won't have to hear his music. Sorry man.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

What??? How do you let Bryan lose like that after picking up the title last night?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Liniert said:


>


I was about to ask how the hell people haven't seen Apocalypse Now.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

*groans*


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

What if the GM was Christian?


----------



## ChrisisAwesome (Jan 7, 2010)

Cole can't be gm anymore


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Just can't be too sure what you'll get from A-Ri


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

ok so cole is not the GM


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, does this eliminate Cole as GM? Or maybe just a swerve?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Well the GM definitely isn't Cole lol


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

lmaooooooooooo the musicccccccccccccccc hahahahaha


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Audible boos for Danielson.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Cole is not the GM


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, atleast Riley isn't going back to FCW. Good way to get Miz some wins also.

You can't fool the laptop GM.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Cole needs some new material. "HES A VEGAN LOLZ" got old a few weeks ago. Not sure what that has to do with his wrestling ability either.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao shit music again


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Break the fucking computer Edge!


----------



## MiZaNiN (Jan 17, 2010)

edge has snapped.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

East said:


> Edge and Bryan had nooo chesmistry there :/


nope.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

beep beep! its the road runner! woooo!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

oh, he must have recieved an email...he didn't tell us...what is he reading?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Edge is gonna quit, and go to SD.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah he's definitely going to Smackdown....or it really is Matt Hardy.

Fuck it, it's Matt Hardy and he's swerved us all.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I hope Percy Watson does not go to Raw if Alex Riley is going to hang around. He will never get any peace. Oh yeah!


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Well the anonymous GM definitely isn't Michael Cole. I guess Edge and Jericho get to hunt down the GM now.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Beat his vegan indy ass Riley and Miz, make him want to watch TV and read less


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Are some of you seriously calling Bryan's theme song _shit_?


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Edge and Y2J to team up and find out who the GM is? Maybe with Zack Ryder as well hopefully


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

took them look enough for that chant


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

YOU TAPPED OUT
YOU TAPPED OUT
YOU TAPPED OUT


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Riley and Miz are even dressed alike, the tools!!!


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

LMAO, Riley and Miz look identical, no wonder Riley is giving him personal services.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Miz knows how to dress.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

I like the music, and I don't. Its deff recognizable to knowing instantly Bryan Daniels coming out, but it will get old fast I think. They should have just went with Final Countdown.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Adramelech said:


> Well the anonymous GM definitely isn't Michael Cole. I guess Edge and Jericho get to hunt down the GM now.


lol the GM is matt hardy and stephanie mcmahon.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

how awesome would it be if the gm turned out to be lita


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

The GM thing and the way WWE attempts to protect their top talents by endless DQs and interfiereinces is getting very stale and obvious....it's like they think if someone takes a loss everyone will think the guy is done


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

if in any way shape or form matt hardy is the raw gm , its a sad fucking day for raw


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Are those pipe in chants? The crowd is dead here.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

East said:


> Edge and Bryan had nooo chesmistry there :/


Because Bryan's a VEGAN!!!


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Omg why didn't Edge spear the computer already! stupid writing WWE


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

there's your you tapped out chant that you guys were bitching about.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Yeah he's definitely going to Smackdown....or it really is Matt Hardy.
> 
> Fuck it, it's Matt Hardy and he's swerved us all.


Ha! Matt Hardy would have already tweeted that he is the anonymous general manager. And he wouldn't even realise the irony in it.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Are some of you seriously calling Bryan's theme song _shit_?


Uncivilized, gelatinous tapeworms.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so what's the over under of Alex attacking the Miz


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Are some of you seriously calling Bryan's theme song _shit_?


Leave the uneducated to it. A few were saying "What's this shit?" :gun:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Are some of you seriously calling Bryan's theme song _shit_?


As a song itself it may not be shit. But as a wrestling theme song? Yes, it's 100% shit.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Waiting for Super Cena, umm, I mean Daniels to kick in...


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Watch out Miz, Alex Riley might forget who he's supposed to attack and throw you out of the ring.


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

This is dragging on and the crowd doesn't care.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

"You tapped out like a little bitch" 

FUcking LOL


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

wow, this is not very PG


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

why isnt cole marking out


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This is a shit beatdown.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"It's not Night of Nerds"

:lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This was booooooooooooooooooooooooring


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Panther said:


> Weakest Spear eva.
> 
> And I'm glad Danielson didn't win so I won't have to hear his music. Sorry man.


Spoke to soon but whatever.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Miz should've asked Cole to get some hits in.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Can anyone send me where they are getting the RAW spoilers?


----------



## MiZaNiN (Jan 17, 2010)

lol choking someone with a tie is apparently worse than this.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jesus, this segment has gone on way too long!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Swag said:


> why isnt cole marking out


he's too busy spanking it


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

danielson can take a beating, what a fucking champ


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Well that was painfully boring. Cole probably just came under the table though.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

that was boring


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Miz just did that very very well.
Dragon brings out the best in him for some reason.
I like this feud a lot.

I'm still marking that Dragon is in WWE (and has a belt , fuck u haters)


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Good lord this is excessive.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Use the force Luke.....I mean Bryan. lol


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

lol that is suppose to be PG?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pretty nice ass kicking.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

SPOILERS Daniel Bryan will get beat up far more often than not. Unfortunately.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Jesus, this segment has gone on way too long!!!


oh what the hell ever

this brings the feud to a bigger level


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Yeah he's definitely going to Smackdown....or it really is Matt Hardy.
> 
> Fuck it, it's Matt Hardy and he's swerved us all.


ok, now, i would mark out for that. that didn't make much sense until now...but that would be epic. haha. 

and now cole is all somber for bryan? wtf.

and did someone just yell "someone call a nurse"?


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

The day Edge spear that computer is the day I'll mark the hell out.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

starting to think Cole aint the GM.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cole's doing the five knuckle shuffle right now...


That's why he isn't speaking.


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Can someone lead me to where I can find spoilers for next week?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Apparently Cole is so shocked he can't even speak.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

what happened to Cole? Only King is talking lol


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

That beatdown segment overstayed its welcome even more than the 45 minute Orton Celebration last night.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL

*Clap clap* "your champion ladies and gentleman"

God i love the miz


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Cole's doing the five knuckle shuffle right now...
> 
> 
> That's why he isn't speaking.


:lmao


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Will they stop showing the trailer for Legendary? It sucked so bad it's already coming to DVD next week. :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

At least they stopped playing that overacted "I WANT MY SON BACK.. BUT I STILL DON'T KNOW HOW~!" line.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> LOL
> 
> *Clap clap* "your champion ladies and gentleman"
> 
> God i love the miz


You see how he and his new boyfriend are dressed alike now?


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Can anyone send me where they are getting the RAW spoilers?


y wud u wanna see the spoilers, and spoil it for yourself


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Danielson must have chosen flight of the valkyries. Like he chose the final countdown because he thought it was stupid.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> At least they stopped playing that overacted "I WANT MY SON BACK.. BUT I STILL DON'T KNOW HOW~!" line.


Stone Cold should have played the little brother.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Normally one botch doesn't ruin someone for me, but I really liked Riley before I saw that disastrous NXT finish...now I can't take him seriously. That whole time I laughed to myself as I pictured him inadvertently attacking Miz.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cynic said:


> Stone Cold should have played the little brother.


:lmao


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Geeee said:


>


Epic ,)


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Anyone notice Miz's "cocky face" is that little kissy face every teenage girl in the world makes when they take photos of themselves with their phones?


















That's Miz on the top, BTW.


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Normally one botch doesn't ruin someone for me, but I really liked Riley before I saw that disastrous NXT finish...now I can't take him seriously. That whole time I laughed to myself as I pictured him inadvertently attacking Miz.


LOL. Yep, I can't take him seriously anymore either.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

PuddleDancer said:


> y wud u wanna see the spoilers, and spoil it for yourself


That's an Alex Riley fuck up for you lol.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Normally one botch doesn't ruin someone for me, but I really liked Riley before I saw that disastrous NXT finish...now I can't take him seriously. That whole time I laughed to myself as I pictured him inadvertently attacking Miz.


Fortunately, he never did anything to impress me before so I do not have to feel bad for disliking him just for one (horrible, hilarious, massive, stupid) mistake. But yeah, it will take a lot for him to ever shed the reputation of that one.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

That CD cover isn't very PG

PISS BREAK.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LAYCOOL!!!!


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Layla is a sexy beast


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Laycool's on RAW too ? 

f*ck this


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Wow, I really wish they would've kept the Women's Championship.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Layla on Raw!!!

Thank you god!!!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Aw Christ, I thought the whole point of unifying the damn women's titles was to end this "self-proclaimed co-champion" shit.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

How I would love to be that top rope....


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Danielson must have chosen flight of the valkyries. Like he chose the final countdown because he thought it was stupid.


Sara Del Ray uses it for her entrance theme. She and Danielson are close friends. She has also used The Final Countdown before, and she uses the LaBell Lock.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

LAYLA.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

wait.... they chose to keep two DIVAS belts...and not get a new womens title? wtf. and when are layla and michelle going to feud....layla won the damn title in the first place.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

OMG they killed Daniel. You bastards.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Laycool on mondays! yay!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh shit Michelle's on commentary. End this now.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Why they fuck would they keep those ugly ass titles & not the Women's title?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Mikestarko said:


> Wow, I really wish they would've kept the Women's Championship.


What you don't like the pretty butterfly belt?

Me either.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Layla♥

Whats with all the guest commentary?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Can someone tell why the WWE got rid of the Women's title? They can't erase the history. Wtf is this Divas title shit?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The day Laycool breaks up is the day the women's division loses the last bit of entertainment it has left.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

so does this mean that the women's championship is now retired? I thought both titles were going to be kept like when they unified the tag titles.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

So what happened with Layla being pissed at McCool?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

bme said:


> Laycool's on RAW too ?
> 
> f*ck this


 Undisputed Champion goes on every show


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

the power puff belt sells better..I'm sure

and Laycool is pretty hot..


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That punch to the face was awesome. :lmao


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

McQueen said:


> What you don't like the pretty butterfly belt?
> 
> Me either.


Oh come on McQueen, we all know that you have one you carry around with you everywhere you go.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

McQueen said:


> What you don't like the pretty butterfly belt?
> 
> Me either.


If only it had Spartan helmets on it. Then they'd be in business.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

the divas belt is newer and hipper ,thats why its the one there running with


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That was different.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

grrr damit wwe, hire kong and melissa already, so i can enjoy a diva's match


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Cole: And that's real talk. :lmao.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

nice move by layla.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

I hope the hell the GM does better at ending LayCool's bullshit than Teddy Long did.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao So much for Melina.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ahhh Layla. You're beautiful in every way


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Surprised at that outcome i have to say.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

STUNNER STUNNER!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, that was a nice move!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Layla's stunner > Austin's.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That's not a bad move but that can be so easily botched.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Oh come on McQueen, we all know that you have one you carry around with you everywhere you go.


It accessorizes with my necklace of severed A-Rab ears,.

Strike Five?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

USCena said:


> so does this mean that the women's championship is now retired? I thought both titles were going to be kept like when they unified the tag titles.


when two championships are unified, one gets retired.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Anyone notice Miz's "cocky face" is that little kissy face every teenage girl in the world makes when they take photos of themselves with their phones?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao "you must spread reputation around before giving it to Eyeball Nipple again"


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

nice move by Layla!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

God I'd marry Layla right in the face


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

That was a nice move by Layla!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Michelle McCool. Property of Deadman Inc.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

How ridiculous is it that this tart beat Melina? Michelle McCool is a gold digging piece of trash...you can't tell me she was really attracted to the Undertaker? She wasn't going to be sticking around much longer and she went down on the top dog in the locker room for her job and married him to keep it and I don't think Taker has any problems with that.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Not saving Cena/Barrett for PPV = fail.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

McQueen said:


> It accessorizes with my necklace of severed A-Rab ears,.
> 
> Strike Five?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> God I'd marry Layla right in the face


Awesome :lmao


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Amber B said:


> That's not a bad move but that can be so easily botched.


Is that Mickey Rourke air humping with a sax in your sig?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Cena was never on nxt


i meant when barrett was on raw.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The King on Michelle McCool...."She has a rotten attitude but she smells great" :lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

anyone that cares ....

NO 9 49ers 7 at the start of the 3rd


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

I remember seeing that move on WWF No Mercy(N64) forgot the name of it though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cynic said:


> Not saving Cena/Barrett for PPV = fail.


It's setting up the next match on ppv, does anyone think it'll end cleanly?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Sheikuation™ said:


>


I approve.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

So layla wins over melina clean when not even michelle could do that? Layla love


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

bme said:


> when two championships are unified, one gets retired.


well that sucks  it kinda looks retarded now with 2 identical belts, should of just have had both Diva's and Women's


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

NNNNN.....


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

I thought King was about to say, "ohhh theres Wade Barrett and some....feggots"


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I can't wait for the fucking DVD set.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Jericho dvd DO WANT!!!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Only on WWEshop.com


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Best DVD of all time right there folks.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm so copping that shit next Tuesday!


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Rickey said:


> I remember seeing that move on WWF No Mercy(N64) forgot the name of it though.


Oh yeah, "Diamond Dust"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao IP Address?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Jericho is hacking Cole's laptop? :lmao


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Melina's awesome.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Must........buy....Jericho...DVD


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

IP address :lmao

Chris Jericho the hacker


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Haha this promo is amazing. Jericho World Order coming.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

>


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Jericho BACKTRACED THE GM~~~~~~


----------



## PaiNatal (Feb 3, 2007)

Man, Jericho is gonna call the cyber police on the GM...


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Break the code Jericho!


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Orton is the GM?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Wait. Didn't Jericho have to leave the WWE in storyline because of him failing to win the title at NOC?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Adramelech said:


> Haha this promo is amazing. Jericho World Order coming.


JWO 4 LIFE!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

orton sucks


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

there goes jericho after next week


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKO ends Jericho, IWC commits suicide!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

If I had someone's IP address, it'd take about 8 minutes for me to find out who they are, not several weeks.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

IWC must be marking out now for that 3 DVD Jericho set. ahhh, SAVE US Y2J from all the waiiiittt to see who the gm is!!


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

its time to get crunk


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I guess we should've known when the "Jeri-code" showed up that he was a computer hacker. He's gonna use his mad hacking skills to figure out who the GM is.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Time to get crunk huh?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

DAMMIT...JERICHO'S GONE...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

What. The. Fuck. Is. This.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

oh gosh, here we go with zookeepa!!! but eve sure can move tho


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ugh why does R-Truth still have a job?


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Panther said:


> Wait. Didn't Jericho have to leave the WWE in storyline because of him failing to win the title at NOC?


Yeah, the conveniently forgot that ENTIRE storyline somehow. AH F*ck R Truth is rapping again.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

This isnt nearly as catchy as Whats up


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

It's time to take a dump.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol no ones singing back to Truth


----------



## ChrisisAwesome (Jan 7, 2010)

Panther said:


> Wait. Didn't Jericho have to leave the WWE in storyline because of him failing to win the title at NOC?


No because he was removed from the match when that original stipulation was in place.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This song is false


----------



## v1mattitude (Jun 20, 2007)

wow, orton really sucked in that promo


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Get BUNK! Get CRUNK! Get FUNK! lol


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Jericho

=


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Well that was cool. And this place is gna explode when Orton either punts Jericho or forces him to take his time off.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

it's the ZOOKEEPAH...


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Liniert said:


> IP address :lmao
> 
> Chris Jericho the hacker


he broke the code


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

I MISS WHATSUP :|


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

'Bout time for me to change the channel.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

right time for me to get crunk.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

wtf is this shit


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

this is horrid. god dam this music and the zookeeper


----------



## Bapetacular (Sep 6, 2010)

Alright so whens the Jericho DVD coming out?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Get crunk?

:lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

this is worse than his other song


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

WE GETTIN ROWDY!!


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Michael Cole really is an ass


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

lol this is embarrassing.


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> RKO ends Jericho, IWC commits suicide!


Sounds about right. Can't wait for the inevitable Orton buried Jericho threads.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Dont tell me we gotta see this shit every other week with R Truth and Eve


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

R-Truth and Eve....
eve has become a broke down version of a video ho

A sad day for Puerto Ricans in wrestling and watching


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

R-Truth has succeeded in making me hate Eve.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

watching eve dance makes feel like i should be throwing dollar bills at my tv


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I think the only responses I heard were confused fans still saying "what's up?"


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> This song is false


:lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

ChrisisAwesome said:


> No because he was removed from the match when that original stipulation was in place.


Alright thanks.

New Truth music?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jesus, this fucking Taco Bell commercial gets more airtime on Raw than the WWE Champion!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This song is shit.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Eve is a sista


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> If I had someone's IP address, it'd take about 8 minutes for me to find out who they are, not several weeks.



he doesn't have the IP address of the papers Cole's been reading off of though so it takes a bit more time


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I think the only responses I heard were confused fans still saying "what's up?"


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Bout time for me to get.....sent back to FCW


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Why does Eve always go for jobbers?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Never thought there's be a song that makes me want to say What's Up, but man Truth's new song terrible.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I hate R-Truth's theme.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Hellooo Eve. How much?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow the only thing r-truth ever had going for him was having the fans chant "whats up" with him but now they go and change his entrance. yup his career is offically over and i for one i'am glad that it is


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Better new theme. Danielson or Truth?


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

I could deal with What's Up.

If I have to deal with this friggin' entrance every week my eyeballs are going to pop out.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

nWo2010 said:


> Yeah, the conveniently forgot that ENTIRE storyline somehow.


They said during his match with Morrison tonight that Jericho didn't leave because he claims he never made that statement. He's being a heel, taking back his word when it didn't go the right way.

Jesus, some of you really need to pay attention when you watch the show.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Unemployment is getting closer and closer for Ron Killings.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

There is no sight sadder than a singer throwing the mic to a crowd that couldn't give a flying fuck.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Another new theme?!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

alskdhjfoaplsdjnkasdl;kfjbnaksdfasdf


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol were they just dancing in the ring the whole time


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Excuse my ignorance, but what the fuck does crunk even mean?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

LOL AT DIBIASE'S NEW THEME!!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

wow this new song is just as bad


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Ted new theme!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Jericho demands a title shot. 
RKO accepts but only if its no DQ
They have an all out war... both are hurt bad.... Jericho pulls it out.
Wins the title.
Miz cashes in MITB and wins.
Jericho kills himself.
Randy demands his rematch right then and there.
RKO ....1 2 3. 
Orton re-wins belt.
IWC kills itself


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

How long has Ted had this theme?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OMG and now DiBiase with shit theme music.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Is it new fucking music night?

Crunk, just look it up with urban dictionary


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh great, it just turned into Soul Train.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

R-Truth & Ted's BOTH SUCK ASS!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Teddy has new music now too? This one does not seem to fit him.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

wtf is with dibiase's music??

oh and the canned heat is hilarious


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Is that Nelly? The fuck? :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I didn't think it was possible, but Ted's new theme is worse than Daniel Bryan's


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

WTF is with all the weird ass fucking theme music tonight? Jesus Christ lol.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Eve reminding me of them hoes that used to dance on "In Living Color"

R-Truth needs to go back to the old shit.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

nWo2010 said:


> Bout time for me to get.....sent back to FCW


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Alright. I'm confused now. WTF's with all the new music?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Fuck....Ted actually has some awesome music.....


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I guess this is the night of debuting songs.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i come from money.....i kinda like it...it's different.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

WTF is this autotune crap? That's a great way to get heel heat. Use crappy music.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

there's a lot of new music tonight.....


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Holy autotune Batman! So Truth and Eve are taking the place JoMo and Melina were rumored to have with the Million Dollar Couple?


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

"My Way" should be Ted's new theme.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, this shitty new song for DiBiase says it all for me. Even his theme sucks now.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Auto tune though?


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Truth's new theme is horrific. Why do I get the feeling this'll go the way of his alter ego Slick Rick or whatever the fuck he was called lol?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Everybody has new music tonight...


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

will94 said:


> They said during his match with Morrison tonight that Jericho didn't leave because he claims he never made that statement. He's being a heel, taking back his word when it didn't go the right way.
> 
> Jesus, some of you really need to pay attention when you watch the show.


Who cares. Really. I'm trying to watch Ron Killings dance here.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

nWo2010 said:


> Better new theme. Danielson or Truth?


Dibiase


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

omg...

Synthed Rap music for Ted...

This is HORRIBLE.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Ted Dibiase's new theme song = WIN.

Damn, what is that 3 new theme songs debuting tonight?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ted with an autotune song? LMAO. Ted is hip.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Hahaha holy crap. Just when you were like "Wow, this Get Crunk theme is terrible", DiBiase walks out with some hilariously awful pop-hop auto tune ballad that doesn't even remotely fit his character.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

What happened to New Day? It was a good theme.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Sounds like T-Pain.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

When did T-Pain do Dibiase's theme?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

taking bets on how many moves Eve botches during this match....


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

ted's new theme doesn't suit him at all 

lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

nWo2010 said:


> Better new theme. Danielson or Truth?


Truthly? Danielson's more epic


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Why does he do that crotch thing?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Ownage™ said:


> How long has Ted had this theme?


Since last night. He came out to it in a dark match with Morrison.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Eve dances like she had electric shock treatment. Eve please stop, your hair is standing on end!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Ted's music is totally unfitting for a rich white guy. Frank Sinatra would have been better even and a lot more fitting.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm gonna miss New Day......


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Eve has a better spear then edge


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Autotune the News guys have really sold out, doing wrestler theme music.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Both Pricless versions were better than this. Maybe it will grow on me though.

I can deal with R-Truth trying to "get crunk" as long as Eve keeps dancing beside him. Oh wait, I didn't say that.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

maryse was just almost raped by a black man


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ted wins the least fitting music award for sure. Song was kinda cool though...


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

DiBiase's new theme:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

If they wanted a "Money" song, they should have gone with the I Fight Dragons song they used for the MITB PPV, that band is awesome and deserves the attention. Plus, it's a kickin' song.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Teds music sounds like its for a diva. /sigh


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

What a terrible theme song Ted has. You could barely even hear it when he was in the ring.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I mean ... it's imposbbile for Maryse to be hotter.
god 
oifsgouirfhgoishoighewogh34t4gt4w


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Why does he do that crotch thing?


Because he doesn't take the penicillin that helps with that sort of thing.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

forget theme songs which one has the more epic boobs Eve or Maryse


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I understand people crapping on Truth's and Dibiase's music, but Danielson's is brilliant. So distinctive from the rest of the roster, much like the man himself.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Cenas new theme?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Evilerk said:


> forget theme songs which one has the more epic boobs Eve or Mayrse


Maryse for sure


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

They should give Ted some edge and add a little American Psycho to his gimmick...comes out with a suit, headphones, takes his loss's out on his valet some how, and then as a finisher he chases his opponent while naked, bloodsoaked, and holding a chainsaw.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Maryse hooks up with Dibiase and becomes a part-time wrestling valet jobber?


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

that finish looked sick...


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

lol anyone see the whitest kid in the audience wearing the purple cena shirt behind r truth when his music hit acting street and dancing to the music? highlight of the night so far


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Lok said:


> Teds music sounds like its for a diva. /sigh


Since I was a mixed tag, I thought it might be for Maryse instead...but someone said DiBiase came out to it for the dark match last night.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

the fuck ?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I was not looking and King said Trouble in Paradise. I thought Kofi Kingston came out.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

They do one mixed tag jobber match and King is talking about Marriage? Okayyyy....


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cue the Val Venis threads.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

VAL VENIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

didnt realise Orlando Jordan jumped to WWE!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The return of Viscera.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Save_Us.VENIS


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

RUSSO'S BACK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Hide you kids Hide you wife cause they rapin everyone out there


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

What the bleeding hell?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

WTF


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Am I the only one thinking Mae Young?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

crowd was really into that


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lmao What?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

DiBiase has an afair with Orlando Jordan


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

R Truth's entrance was so embarrassing. The crowd wanted nothing of the get crunk chants.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

what the fuck just happened


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh sweet jesus. Maryse is screwing the guys in the production truck, isn't she?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

im gonna laugh when these love messages are for Ted


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol that was creepy


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Who will have who?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

What the hell is going on?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

that was odd


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

wth was that about? and yes teds music sounds like its for a diva was my first thought


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Orlando Jordan coming to RAW?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

What the hell was that?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

a message to both of them eh...my god the admirer is Orlando Jordan


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok folks Spill it. What's the deal with the love notes and love msg we just saw?


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

it is clearly Gay-Bischoff


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

what the hell is going on with Raw? haha


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

hahaha that was nice, the crowd was into it...me too lol


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

That was me.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Ted's face was brilliant


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Cue the Val Venis threads.


lol I'd mark


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

looks like they are debuting a new val venis type character soon.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

It's "Sexual Chocolate" Mark Henry. Has to be.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

WWE: Now a live Soap opera where all the love, hate, relationships, breakups, and makeups are.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Big V returns after Maryse!!!!


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

MondayNightJericho said:


> lol anyone see the whitest kid in the audience wearing the purple cena shirt behind r truth when his music hit acting street and dancing to the music? highlight of the night so far


Gifs must be made


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

pal Penis is back baby!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I will have you! ... Yes Mae just don't go playing with any plastic hands!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

omg the rock is coming back for..........ted?


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

thhhhhhhhsssssshhhhhh GOLDUST!


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

RatedR10 said:


> What the hell was that?


Reminds me of the Val Venis days for some reason LOLOLOL


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Its Pat Patterson, Mae Young or Virgil.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Big V returns after Maryse!!!!


Visagra!


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Maybe Vince wants Ted on the bear skin rug?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Its time for another Venis Production - Cash in the Attic!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> im gonna laugh when these love messages are for Ted


I'm thinking the same lol.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope its Snitsky.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Has to be either Orlando Jordan, Katie Vick, Goldust, or Mae Young and Mark Henry's hand child grown up, or Ric Flair. He'd do anything for a paycheck


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

The Messages are from Eli Cottonwood


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

INB4 new rap theme for Wade Barrett.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

It's clearly the Latin Lover.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

I would say Golddust but he is talking about Ted's title

otherwise its one the the NXT 2 guys


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Look at all the Colts! 3 out of their 60 players are here! It's practically the whole team!


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

It was purple...maybe it was from Cena?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

And when I'm done with Ted I'll have a nice thick Mustache!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Main event's getting a lot of time.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

The first time ever on RAW? I thought they have feuded before.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Main event time. Let's go Cena.


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

nWo2010 said:


> thhhhhhhhsssssshhhhhh GOLDUST!



Didn't think of that one lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

smackdown1111 said:


> WWE: Now a live Soap opera where all the love, hate, relationships, breakups, and makeups are.


I Thought it was always like that


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

JEEEAAAHHHHHHNNNNNN CEEEEENNNAAAAAAA!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

it's ted's brother...brett.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Cena isnt the top guy anymore?

Boy Stooooooooop! lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

peowulf said:


> It's "Sexual Chocolate" Mark Henry. Has to be.





Sexual Chocolate, Val Venis, and The Godfather are forming a trio.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Jericho wins next week via outside run-in Bro Kick, gets title match at HIAC. Orton Stip is Jericho leaves if he loses. Jericho loses. Calling it now.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

joshman82 said:


> it's ted's brother...brett.


Is Brett a fruity wrestler that wears purple? bc we have one of those already.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Is RAW so stale that they have to refer their main event matches as "first time ever"? Because Cena vs Barrett already happened!


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

At least Nexus still have their them song. I was half expecting a new auto-tuned rap song.


----------



## Mizamania (Jul 19, 2010)

im thinking its from bourne


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

You'd know if the love messages were from Michael McGillicutty because it would've just repeated the same phrase six times.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

gabriel got a hair cut, doesnt look as gay


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I'm actually surprised the Nexus didn't comer out to new music.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TN Punk said:


> Cena isnt the top guy anymore?
> 
> Boy Stooooooooop! lol





Watch who does the interviews, television commercials, television shows, movies, etc etc and you will know Cena is still the top guy.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Darren Young run-in coming up?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Barrett taking a page out of Stacy Keibler's book?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

nWo2010 said:


> Is Brett a *fruity wrestler* that wears purple? bc we have one of those already.


Na Carlito, went and took his apples home.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Change of plans Cena, GANGBANG TIME!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Gauntlet match? Is this really necessary?


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Maybe Trish Straus or Lita are returning to Raw


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

....shit this dose not bode well for nexus.....


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

henry and bourne make the save


----------



## MiZaNiN (Jan 17, 2010)

nexus about to get buried lol.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yay a Gauntlet match.

Someone needs to tell that Tarver he looks like a clown with that bandana on.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

joshman82 said:


> it's ted's brother...brett.


That'd make sense actually. Brett claims to have more money and feuds with Ted.


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Gauntlet match? Nexus is now officially dead after Cena beats all 5.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Good!! I like it!!


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Someone called this gauntlet match on about page 3 of this thread. Congrats!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Gaunlet Match aka Squash Match

Nexus were lookin so good a few months ago


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Bring in the Missing Link.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Seriously? As if the Nexus didn't lose enough credibility already, now we get to see Cena squash all of them.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

This is Darren Young's moment! Oh wait...


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh good, Cena's gonna squash the whole Nexus. Gotta show up Orton, I guess.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Why do I see Cena standing over the piled bodies of the Nexus?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Snap
Cena with the headlock take over. I marked


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Nexus burial? yes please.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh great, Cena continues to bury the Nexus in a gauntlet match now?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

oooh 4 squashes in a row to come


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

RIP Nexus. 9/20/2010.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

He's gna beat them all lol. IWC IMPLODE!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Only Darren Young and his theme music can make this Raw complete.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Watch who does the interviews, television commercials, television shows, movies, etc etc and you will know Cena is still the top guy.


Exactly. Orton my fave on RAW, but people saying he is the top guy now is crazy. lol


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Why not just have John Cena urinate on them all, too?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well Cena will kill most of Nexus. Barrett will survive, and really all Nexus is is for something to get him over.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Who thinks its Lita or Trish returning to WWE?


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Cena beats them all and takes a Wasteland from Barrett, show closes with Nexus standing over him, maybe a 450...wont end any other way.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

lmaooooooooooooo at slaters ass cheek slip.. no ****


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wheres darren young when you need him


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

That was a beautiful neck breaker by Slater
I like him more and more every week


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

So Orton hits a few RKOs and you guys bitch about it, but Cena's about to beat all 5 members of Nexus and I don't hear quite the same discontent.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Austin wouldve stunnered them all with 4 moves total by now.

what happened to supercena


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

have we gone an entire Raw without Sheamus?






again?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

i hope Cena at least beats just 2 of em


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

nWo2010 said:


> Is Brett a fruity wrestler that wears purple? bc we have one of those already.


no, i would assume the purple is for maryse. it could be a lot of people. someone coming back to the company, someone coming back from injury...a chick...who knows..


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cena is a strong man. Let us not doubt this.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Joel said:


> Only Darren Young and his theme music can make this Raw complete.


I'd hate for Young to show up again when he could just retire on such an epic one-time appearance.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

paronomasia1 said:


> So Orton hits a few RKOs and you guys bitch about it, but Cena's about to beat all 5 members of Nexus and I don't hear quite the same discontent.


A lot of people have jumped on the new bandwagon- defending Cena. So they are very confused on what to do.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

where's the Missing Link when you need him


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

ShaggyK said:


> have we gone an entire Raw without Sheamus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm, promo with Orton to kick off the show ring a bell?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Like I've never seen that before...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ShaggyK said:


> have we gone an entire Raw without Sheamus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, he opened the show with Orton?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

not a bad showing from Slater


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ok that was cool, that takes some strength


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

To bury someone, they actually have to be credible. NNNNNN has never been credible.


----------



## MiZaNiN (Jan 17, 2010)

cut to commercial while Otunga comes down, thank god.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice, cut out TV when Otunga gets his ticket called...hopefully he'll be eliminated before they come back...


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

ShaggyK said:


> have we gone an entire Raw without Sheamus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, Sheamus interrupted Orton in the first segment before Orton could say a word.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*back from commercials*

Welcome back Monday Night RAW. It's Barret vs Cena. Take a look at what happened during the break. Cue instant replays of nothings but AAs.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> have we gone an entire Raw without Sheamus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




he was in the opening promo.
Maybe he got banged up lastnight and needed a week off of matches to recover


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Otunga Booed In Chicago?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

paronomasia1 said:


> So Orton hits a few RKOs and you guys bitch about it, but Cena's about to beat all 5 members of Nexus and I don't hear quite the same discontent.


Orton was RKO'ing stars with credibility, Cena's beating a bunch of geeks who won't be in the company next year.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I enjoyed King's incredible overstatement of Cena pinning Slater being the most amazing thing he's ever seen in his 30 year wrestling career.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Zaiko said:


> Austin wouldve stunnered them all with 4 moves total by now.
> 
> what happened to supercena


YOU SHUT YOUR MOUTH!!! YOU SHUT YOUR GOD DAMN MOUTH!!!! ITS COMPLETLEY DIFFRENT. AUSTINS FROM THE ATTITUDE ERE.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

OBotchtunga is still in the match? :no:


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

i really dig those Syfy commmercials for Smackdown.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wade barret must feel like a fool standing on the announce table, and the people behind him who payed a bunch of money for their seats must be pissed


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

P-Nex said:


> YOU SHUT YOUR MOUTH!!! YOU SHUT YOUR GOD DAMN MOUTH!!!! ITS COMPLETLEY DIFFRENT. AUSTINS FROM THE ATTITUDE ERE.


Gotta love that Attitude Ere.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

I did a better suplex when I was 10 in the backyard. pathetic


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

God, Otunga is just incredibly annoying.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Speaking of boring, here comes Botchtunga!

Edit: That didn't last long!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao Otunga.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

If Nexus had kept Bryan or the Missing Link, this gauntlet would be over already


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> Otunga Booed In Chicago?


The show isn't even in Chicago buddy.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Is Tarver one bad dude?? C'mon cole, jeeeez

one ugly mofo


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

One Bad Dude?? nice Cole....maybe Tarver should use that as his name OBD....I think Tarver just injured himself kicking Cena while he was down....pathetic again


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Tarver, you crazy man

And just like that he's out, lame


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Gotta love that Attitude Ere.


Best ere evre


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Tarver got the 2 moves of doom lol.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Here comes Gabriel!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Tarver is basura. LOL at his Spike Dudley strut.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OBD!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol Cena got beat nearly to death.
Within 3 seconds....
kick ... STF... and he wins


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Gabriel threw his shirt at Cena and missed. That was Riley-esque.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for playing, Tarver!


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

This is comical how badly Nexus is getting owned.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Gabriel/Cena would be an awesome feud.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Gotta love that Attitude Ere.


You do have to. It was TV-14. 







*ERA


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

CENA DROPKICK?!


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

End's in DQ here with a Nexus beatdown on Cena and the missing link coming for the save....


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Michael Cole is Jesus :lmao


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

DROPKICK!!!!!!!!! HE ADDED A NEW MOVE!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

THE NEW 6TH MOVE OF DOOM


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cena learned Dropkick!


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Did Orton teach Cena a dropkick?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Cena doing a dropkick.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Haha. I loved that dropkick line.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Cena's moveset is so limited that a dropkick was an announcer mark out moment.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

lol @ them shitting themselves because Cena has done a new move


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

"JOHN CENA'S ADDED A DROPKICK TO HIS REPERTOIRE!"


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Cena's dropkick is worse than Mick Foley's. And Foley couldn't kick higher than the shins.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

that was a nice drop kick by Cena.... yea i said it. Dat shit was purty


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL at them pointing out he added a new move.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

that's right bitches 6 moves of doom


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Cenaa is throwing dropkicks!!!


/WrestlingForum :lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Ahhhahaha, I seriously LOLed at Cole's reaction to the dropkick.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

How bad of a wrestler do you have to be before the commentators make a big deal out of you doing a dropkick?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena learned drop kick!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao At marking out for a dropkick.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Cue everybody jizz over Cena's dropkick



P-Nex said:


> YOU SHUT YOUR MOUTH!!! YOU SHUT YOUR GOD DAMN MOUTH!!!! ITS COMPLETLEY DIFFRENT. AUSTINS FROM THE ATTITUDE ERE.


You mad?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

im' sure cena's done a drop kick before...probably in ovw or when he first came up...but we aren't supposed to remember that.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Lol at Cole marking out for the extremely unusual...dropkick it's not every day you see one of them!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Even Cole acknowledged it!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

lmao, cole with the smackdown


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Geez, Gabriel is such a natural in the ring. Great moveset, great presence, very good psychology.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cena makes learning a new move interesting.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, Cena doing a dropkick.


it's like metroid other m

having vince "authorize" cena to use drop kick


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wade Barrett standing on the announce table is the coolest ringside accessory since.. well, since the gong I guess.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Adramelech said:


> How bad of a wrestler do you have to be before the commentators make a big deal out of you doing a dropkick?


Bob Holly says hi. best drop kick of all time, hands down. and the announcers marked every time.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Gabriel just put every Lionsault ever to shame. This guy is frickin awesome to watch.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Cena did a drop kick last night, we already knew he added it, and still they where surprised, LOL


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

oh my god my side is hurting from laughing. Cena doing a dropkick is some amazing thing? The face of the company JUST NOW learned how to do a dropkick. haha


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

ok. dropkick = epic


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Adramelech said:


> How bad of a wrestler do you have to be before the commentators make a big deal out of you doing a dropkick?


lollll this

I even like Cena....

but this is nothing but truth


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Future FCW Champion Justin Gabriel!!! That's it Justin! Stand there and let him recover some more...


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

Side note: does anyone else hate the fact that Cole calls Orton's powerslam a "scoop slam?"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That top rope moonsault from Gabriel was awesome.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

gabriels attire makes him look like he wants to be in the hart dynasty.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

ShaggyK said:


> Bob Holly says hi. best drop kick of all time, hands down. and the announcers marked every time.


And that's about the only thing he could do right...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Justin Gabriel > All of Nexus


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

badly excuted osoto-gari


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

at least we know after this Nexus crap is over, Gabriel will move on to be a star.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

has any other member of Nexus gone over Cena clean besides Gabriel?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

And Cena no sells is 15 minute beatdown


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It has to be distracting for King/Cole to be staring at Wade's ass the entire time.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Bald Cena?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I have to say, I had my doubts about Gabriel being a one move wonder before, but he has more than proven himself. He is very good.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Called it, Que, the missing link


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

"VINTAGE CENA!!!!"


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i guess you can't really hurt cena


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Cena totally no-sold Tarver attacking him. :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

RPC said:


> And that's about the only thing he could do right...


well what about....errr...he could......alright good point


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

....what


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

supercena activate


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

beating up the ropes.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cena w/ chair > Nexus.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey, Cena hits the ropes with chairs better than Sheamus does.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Justin Gabriel > All of Nexus


Yet still Cena > WWE


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Constipated Cena-face


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

where Darren Young to get beaten to death by a chair? oh yeah Orton murdered him 2 weeks ago.


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

SUPER CENA LMAO THE DUDE WAS THROWING SHOTS AT HIM AND IGNORED THAT SHIT LOL


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

If I was sitting behind the announce table I'd be pissed there's guy standing on the table blocking my view.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cynic said:


> Cena totally no-sold Tarver attacking him. :lmao





Jobber punches < Cena


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i am still waiting for someone, anyone, to hit the ropes with a chair only to have it bounce back and knock them the fuck out......it would be my sig for eternity


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Cena wants to give Barrett whatever he wants and Riley wants to be Miz's "personal servant". Where is this show headed?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That's the ticket!


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Barrett wins. Nexus runs a train on Cena on top of a table.

No Butts? nevermind.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

tjstaff said:


> Side note: does anyone else hate the fact that Cole calls Orton's powerslam a "scoop slam?"


YES! call it a snap powerslam, or even a snap scoop powerslam, but it's not just a scoop slam. it's ridiculous.


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> i am still waiting for someone, anyone, to hit the ropes with a chair only to have it bounce back and knock them the fuck out......it would be my sig for eternity


Rock did it.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

ill mark the fuck out if cena joins NXT


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh man. Cena heel turn. Please, sweet God of Wrestling, make it happen.


----------



## v1mattitude (Jun 20, 2007)

why the hell are they doing this again?


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh great, an ultimatum for Cena. We all know how that ends.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

"If I win, John Cena becomes my bitch!"


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Welp....Barrett's losing at HIAC...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

x096 said:


> Rock did it.


really? damn lol my memory must be starting to go on me....or you going back to like 98ish on me?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Slater looks so scrawny pointing to his armband. Lift some weights guy.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Does Cena get a purple N though?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

finger poke of doom? anyone? anyone?


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

If Cena wins, Otunga has to remove his implants.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I wonder if Nexus is don't ask don't tell.
Otunga keeps staring at Slater funny


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

deuces Nexus.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

His Barrett impression is pretty funny :lmao


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

oh snap twinkie filler


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

cena trying to be funny, which he's failing badly!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

They aren't getting rid of Nexus. Cena heel turn in 2 weeks.


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

And this is what you call a burial folks


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL WENDYS!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

so we have 2 weeks left of nexus.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Slater was like, " I STILL WORK THERE ASSHOLE!"


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow. Not only does Cena squash four guys who were just in the Summerslam main event, but now he completely buries them on the mic?


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Marked for Cena when he make a joke on Otunga. That was great.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

oh well nexus is over


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Holy shit, I just realised John Cena delivers his comedy lines like another icon of unfunny..


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> cena trying to be funny, which he's failing badly!


Aw come on. That Wendy's joke was funny. Cena sealed the deal with the the "over the shoulder" look.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

cena can't make fun of barrett..lol


----------



## Carlito_mfc (Sep 6, 2006)

paronomasia1 said:


> And this is what you call a burial folks


This. :cussin:


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

Cena made me laugh i must admit , and this is coming from a cena hater


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, Nexus will be no more after HIAC. We all know that Supercena will win. :no:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Slater does look like an ugly woman.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

R.I.P. Nexus June 7, 2010 to October 3, 2010. We hardly knew ye.


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> really? damn lol my memory must be starting to go on me....or you going back to like 98ish on me?


Oh god I can't remember when now, but it was agains Mankind. A last man standing match if i remember correctly


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, that's the end of Nexus.

Shitty.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i do not see Nexus ending any time soon...sorry Cena marks


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

See you cats in the Val Venis thread!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Ultimate Ultimatum
I like Cena to Nexus

and...

Edge's original Slater Wendy's joke > Cena's
But shot at Otunga mooching off his wife....:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

So in other words Cena is going to win


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Cena's joining nexus, unless they serve us a swerve..... Barrett's definately winning at HIAC..


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

WHATS IT GONNA BE NEXUS, WHEN CeNATION RUNS WILD ON YOU!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

If Cena wins on Hell in a Cell, I'll welcome the end of Nexus with open arms!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


>


:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Shivaki said:


> Marked for Cena when he make a joke on Otunga. That was great.


any insult on otunga is great.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> cena trying to be funny, which he's failing badly!


GTFO Cena was on fire


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

ok i totally laughed at cena on otunga and def on slater.

the over the shoulder was jerichoish


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Slam_It said:


> Aw come on. That Wendy's joke was funny. Cena sealed the deal with the the "over the shoulder" look.


That over the shoulder look is what made it funny.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes NEXUS will finally be over in 2 weeks THANK GOD!!!


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Well, Nexus will be no more after HIAC. We all know that Supercean will win. :no:


Much like SuperOrton?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

You know Cena is not losing at Hell in a Cell. Only Nexus guys worth anything are Justin Gabriel, Michael Tarver, and Darren Young.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Dang, whoever said that Gabriel should feud with DB I agree. In ring wise he's the best Nexus member, they'd have some great matches together.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Slam_It said:


> Aw come on. That Wendy's joke was funny. Cena sealed the deal with the the "over the shoulder" look.


Totally. That was good stuff.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

dayyummmm!!!! big stakes!

Good segment! Cena can be so much better if the PG leash is let off him.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Ultimate Ultimatum
> I like Cena to Nexus
> 
> and...
> ...


Cena used the Wendy's reference before a long time ago.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

x096 said:


> Oh god I can't remember when now, but it was agains Mankind. A last man standing match if i remember correctly


i youtubed it....god it was at leat 10 years ago, now i know why i didnt remember it. and he only stumbled, i want layed out flat out cold lol, i could see Santino doing it very well

i believe it was St. Valentines day Massacre, which would make it 1999 and about 3 months before i started watching wrestling lol no wonder i didnt remember it


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

That's the end of the Nexus then


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Guess it wont hurt to look at next weeks tapings now. 

What a crap ending. They were single handedly taken out and then collectively, even starting off with a chair. Must have commando pro


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Otunga remarm was great.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

It's no shocker Cena's going to win...oh well... bye bye Nexus


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

No way the Nexus angle ends at a minor Pay Per View and I can't see Nexus failing at three straight Pay Per Views either. Barrett to go over here.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Cena to Nexus still makes no sense! Why not just have Cena put his career on the line?


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

We should keep this thread going and talk about this awful show thats on after Raw lol


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

ShaggyK said:


> i am still waiting for someone, anyone, to hit the ropes with a chair only to have it bounce back and knock them the fuck out......it would be my sig for eternity


stevie richards did it at WRESTLEMANIA 19 in the triple threat match for the women's championship


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Marks on IWC, love Orton with the super RKO gimmick, hate Cena with the super fortitude and constitution gimmick. Its so lol worthy.

Anyway we damn sure know they are not gonna put Cena in a black and yellow with an N on his chest, so bye bye Nexus.

Of course swerve chance is always there with DQs and such but probably none of that


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

skolpo said:


> Cena used the Wendy's reference before a long time ago.


Nonsense! Anything to discredit Cena!

Anyway, the stakes are high, but if Cena were to join Nexus and essentially turn heel I would want it as a surprise such as when they had the elimination match at Summerslam, not this way. Of course, we all know Cena will win, but kind of lame. Any Cena heel turn should be a huge shocker, not like this.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

J-Coke said:


> Cena to Nexus still makes no sense! Why not just have Cena put his career on the line?


This.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> You know Cena is not losing at Hell in a Cell. Only Nexus guys worth anything are Justin Gabriel, Michael Tarver, and Darren Young.


no way.

gabriel, barrett.. sheffield could be something too -- not GREAT, but i think he could have a good career in the e.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

USCena said:


> stevie richards did it at WRESTLEMANIA 19 in the triple threat match for the women's championship


Kurt Angle has also done this against Edge at Backlash 2002.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

pretty sure they won't have Nexus lose at 3 consecutive ppvs, also I doubt the Nexus storyline will be over until Survivor Series


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

It's hard to believe that Cena will lose in that match at HIAC when in just about every (probably EVERY) stipulation match that Cena has been in he has won. I just hope that some of the guys from Nexus survive in the WWE after they break up.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

bjnelson19705 said:


> any insult on otunga is great.


how about this one....

Otunga looks like a nappy headed hoe!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I liked that Raw a lot.
Good matches... good promos

A ++++


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

I can't see Cena losing the match at all.. Him in Nexus just wouldn't work.

That's no way to turn.. so he'd be a face in Nexus and it'd just be a mess..


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't know if the WWE is ballsy enough to have Cena join Nexus. Something tells me they aren't.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

killacamt said:


> how about this one....
> 
> Otunga looks like a nappy headed hoe!!!


hahahaha :lmaonice don imus reference!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Alright show, enjoyed Cole just killing the Hart Dynasty on commentary. They should never ever speak again.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I can see Cena (hidden irony) being forced to join Nexus, then turning on them at Bragging Rights/Survivor Series. Orton could be the top face for a month or two. I suppose.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

killacamt said:


> how about this one....
> 
> Otunga looks like a nappy headed hoe!!!


Very original.You never said that before.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

USCena said:


> hahahaha :lmaonice don imus reference!


I see someone else on these boards are up on their imus reference's


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

about time nexus will be gone. its retarded they continued it after SS in the first place.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

ok show. highlight of the show was michael cole as usual.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

killacamt said:


> how about this one....
> 
> Otunga looks like a nappy headed hoe!!!


:lmao :lmao :lmao

you won!!


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh man what a swerve. As much as I want to see John Cena join the Nexus I just cannot see it happening. Like logically everything is telling me Nexus is done but what if? What if Cena turned heel. How unreal would that be? If the WWE are serious about turning Randy Orton into "the top guy" on RAW why not? It would be fresh, and would come full circle (being Nexus took out Cena to begin w/)

I just don't see Barrett & company doing anything of value if they disband already. Nexus has been the coolest angle for a long time and why not up the stakes w/ John Cena being a member ? You never know w/ the WWE. The cards are in their hands right now, maybe for once something special could happen out of this angle. Let's just hope it doesn't end w/ Nexus gone completely.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

RVD 1010 said:


> Kurt Angle has also done this against Edge at Backlash 2002.


He also did it against Cena in their First blood match on RAW.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Nexus is Being advertised for bragging rights and their Logo is on the official poster

Their staying


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

perro said:


> Nexus is Being advertised for bragging rights and their Logo is on the official poster
> 
> Their staying


on that poster there should be some little writing that says, card subject to change...


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

killacamt said:


> I see someone else on these boards are up on their imus reference's


haha i do remember that incident, I just forgot his name now. It only came back to my mind when I saw part of I love new millennium 2007 or so on VH1 like a week ago and they mentioned it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Adramelech said:


> Wow. Not only does Cena squash four guys who were just in the Summerslam main event, but now he completely buries them on the mic?




Oh, insulting people on the mic is burying them now?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

perro said:


> Nexus is Being advertised for bragging rights and their Logo is on the official poster
> 
> Their staying


Wasn't that just a very realistic(and awesome) fan made poster?


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Oh, insulting people on the mic is burying them now?


I guess by that logic, Orton buried Jericho because he suggested he would end his career and whatnot. Some people are just stupid.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Why doesn't Cena just do what Nash did to Backland in 1994 and beat Barrett in 7 seconds with the STFU and spar us what we already know will happen.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

SJFC said:


> Wasn't that just a very realistic(and awesome) fan made poster?


Nope it's the legit poster.

http://indemand.com/product/view/200509


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Oh, insulting people on the mic is burying them now?


No, of course not. There's a different between running someone down in a promo and squashing a group of guys by yourself then telling them to go back to working at Wal-Mart. You have to leave guys with a little bit of credibility as actual threats.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Cena winning makes zero sense. Face forced to work within a heel organization is a proven successful setup.
What kind of dumbass writing is this anyway? I win you and your group retire I lose I join your group? Who in their right mind would realistically agree with that?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

will94 said:


> Nope it's the legit poster.
> 
> http://indemand.com/product/view/200509


Miz even confirmed that he was on the Bragging Rights poster.

I'm guessing that was a really nice place holder, or vice versa.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Adramelech said:


> No, of course not. There's a different between running someone down in a promo and squashing a group of guys by yourself then telling them to go back to working at Wal-Mart. You have to leave guys with a little bit of credibility as actual threats.


What a joke.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks like Nexus is about to go from a modern day nWo Super Stable to *"remember those guys with the N's on their shirts?*" fast. Can't say I'm shocked. Burying new main event heels right after their big pushes has been a WWE tactic forever.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

I swear, if Cena didn't act like he was on a Disney show 95% of the time, I would understand why he's the face of this generation. Stone Cold had a way of destroying guys on the mic, the Rock had a way of destroying guys on the mic and every now and then, I see the same traits in Cena. When he was laying into Nexus, I actually chucked. Tarver working at Macy's, Gabriel filling Twinkies, (another gay reference? lol) Otunga being a talentless hack that mooches off his wife and Slater working at Wendy's...(dramatic pause)...as the chick from Wendy's. lol, It was a well delivered promo.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

el dandy said:


> Miz even confirmed that he was on the Bragging Rights poster.
> 
> I'm guessing that was a really nice place holder, or vice versa.


Miz's is a placeholder. It was originally posted on the InDemand site, then the one on there now was placed on there. 

The Hell In A Cell poster with Undertaker that came out at the same time that everyone thought was a fake is the official poster for HIAC, and a placeholder that looked different was put on the InDemand site along with the Miz's Bragging Rights poster, so I'm going to say that the 12-man Bragging Rights one is the legit poster.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

[email protected] who bought a Nexus T-shirt.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

I missed the first part of Raw, so I'm watching the replay now. The RKO's getting a little boring, but I enjoyed Randy Orton's comments about RKOing both his grandmother and Sheamus' grandmother just to see her face. I also like how Sheamus acted as though he were the Leprechaun from that 90's horror series of the same name. "I want me gold." lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

SJFC said:


> What in the blue hell has johnston been smoking?





Um wow, you thought Johnston wrote Ride of the Valkyries? Major music fail.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah that is pretty sad.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SJFC said:


> What in the blue hell has johnston been smoking?


There's no hope for humanity. fpalm


----------



## Kim100 (Jul 22, 2010)

What did you guys think of the Morrison/Jericho match?


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

I wasn't sure I'd ever be able to say this again but, that was a really good show!

The Chris Jericho/John Morrison match was PPV quality. Not great but if this was an advertised match on a PPV I'd have been satisfied. Jericho was just the right distance for Morrison to hit Starship Pain. So often he misses the target. Capping off a good match w/a flashy finisher that hits it's mark, I gotta tell ya, it made me cheer.

It's funny that I recently was involved in a conversation on this forum about how midcarders are often involved in pointless matches w/no storyline and on tonight's show EVERY match had some kind of storyline. I think that's a big part of what made this show so good.

The only real low point was the Main Event. I don't consider a Cena/Nexus Gauntlet Match equal to Cena/Barrett one-on-one so it's hard not to feel ripped off. Also, the action was so-so compared to the rest of the night.

Overall though, I've got no major complaints and hope they can continue to build on what they accomplished here.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Bapetacular said:


> My god the dubbed pops are awful.


I was there, Morrison was actually getting the same kind of reaction as Miz all night.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Lol at King's face when Cole was kissing up to The Miz. This character development of Michael Cole is funny.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> i wonder how the dirtshits will spin this one :lmao


I know seriously. I saw him come out here in Indy and I couldn't help but laughing at the morons on the dirtsheets.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

dazzy666 said:


> man is that piped cheers i heard there on a live raw?????
> 
> or is my stream playing tricks on me


I was there and I just watched Raw on TV. It wasn't piped dude.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Liniert said:


> its not live


Yes it was dude, I JUST GOT BACK! Next weeks show isn't live. That was tapped here in Indy after tonights LIVE Raw.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Liniert said:


> its is indeed taped, i would post up proof but would end up getting banned for spoilers


NEXT WEEKS SHOW IS LIVE! Nice try though.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

thealphacolt said:


> Yes it was dude, I JUST GOT BACK! Next weeks show isn't live. That was tapped here in Indy after tonights LIVE Raw.


I know you were there, but the entire results for the show were on the net while the show was still on, and next weeks were being posted about half way through tonight's show when it was on TV. It was about an hour or so off, so it was tape delayed and not live as it happened.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't know why but everytime Cena disses Slater it gets me every single time.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

SJFC said:


> Wasn't that just a very realistic(and awesome) fan made poster?


nope caus bragging rights is in my city and the commercials are the exact same as the posters


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

So was the match between Cena and Barrett ever announced as a hell in a cell match or just a regular match? Because if it is just a regular match, I don't see why Nexus would not interfere to help Barrett grab the win.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kim100 said:


> What did you guys think of the Morrison/Jericho match?


I daresay I enjoyed it and i'm a JoMo detractor. Plus it was the first time I saw the Starship Pain not look like crap and logically be set up. However the super zoom in/hairflip shit he did before the commercial break reminded me why I think that guy is so fucking lame in the first place.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Morrison is fine as long as he stays far away from a mic


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Is Cena set to film another movie soon? Him joining Nexus and forced to do stuff could work to give him time off, they order him to attack a big guy or a group of people and get taken out.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

After watching the opening promo with Orton I have come to the conclusion he is there to satisfy all the just-hit-puberty boys or the older guys with slight mental retardation because they are the only two groups of people who could possibly find his commments about Sheamus' Grandmother to be "cool" or "badass". What a joke.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Decent RAW here, 

WTF is with Ted's news theme?? It's... different.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Decent RAW. 

So it looks like the storyline which WWE fucked up as soon as it got off, is finally ending at HIAC. Finally.


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

Not a bad raw at all to be fair. 

Morrison getting another victory is good to see. Hopefully the small push continues slowly but surely until Morrison is on PPV's every month instead of every now and again. A character change would be useful here though.

The Edge/Daniel Bryan/Miz match and segment was pretty damn awesome. I was a bit pissed when Edge got the pin but the GM reversing the decision means that the newly crowned US champion wasn't hurt from it. Miz attacking Bryan after was a great way to continue the feud also.

I am glad Justin Gabriel got a good amount of time against Cena in the main event and didn't get beat. It looks as though once Nexus breaks up Gabriel will have a good future since WWE have been making him look strong.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I really enjoyed what I saw of RAW (which was most of it). The only thing I didn't enjoy much was Cena's promo, but everything else was entertaining. One of the highlights of the show is easily Michael Cole; I never thought I'd say this but the guy is ridiculously entertaining as a heel, something I would've never seen him be able to do. I'm glad he's starting to act a lot more heel-ish on RAW, too.


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Decent RAW here,
> 
> WTF is with Ted's news theme?? It's... different.


It's gay.


----------



## darkyukon (Jul 21, 2008)

J-Coke said:


> Cena to Nexus still makes no sense! Why not just have Cena put his career on the line?


Because Cena is not going to win. 

If Cena wins, what are they going to do with him? Turn him heel to go against Orton? Have him feud with Shemus without the title involved?

The longer they can have Cena not in the title pic, but still at the top of the card the better it is for the company. The longer this goes on, the more over the Nexus kids are going to get. 

Plus the Cena Nexus tee shirt will sell like hot cakes.


----------



## JamieLM (Sep 12, 2007)

*I don't know if it's been posted yet, I haven't looked through every page. But you've got to love the reaction. "Cena's added a Dropkick to his repetoire." WOW!

- JamieLM*


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't see Cena losing and i don't see Nexus being over.

If Cena loses and joins Nexus whose the leader? No way he's being Wades b!tch.

If Cena wins does Wade have to leave too?

I can see Cena winning then deciding he's had enough of being the good guy and that he'll join Nexus on the condition he runs things.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

From Chris Jericho's Twitter...

*"Hey Internet...I'm a heel. Heels lie, therefore if I say something boastfully and reneg on it, it's not an official stipulation. Smarten up!"*

lol I love Jericho.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Good, good show again by RAW. Every time there's a RAW without a Guest Host, it seems to make a difference. Two weeks between one PPV and another isn't great money wise but when it comes to the buildup, most of the matches have already been built up anyway so it won't matter.

Morrison/Jericho and Edge/Bryan were good matches, Cena/Barrett and Sheamus/Orton were built up well with good promos and the Gauntlet match, The Miz's attack on Bryan was well done and made him look like a jackass, I love the way Edge and Jericho are going to try and find out who the GM is and I'm looking forward to seeing how it goes and the Maryse angle is interesting too.

It's unfortunate that The Nexus will probably be done already. It would be really interesting if Barrett won but to be honest, the Nexus haven't been the same since Summerslam and Sheffield's injury so maybe it is time to make them singles stars.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

For me Randy Orton was the highlight once again. Sheamus held his ground pretty good during the opening promo. The Miz again, never fails to deliver. Another great showing from Morrison but shame about the chris jericho character burying having him lose his matches constantly. For the first time in a long time I actually want Cena to win a match for next week if it means the end of the Nexus.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

darnok said:


> After watching the opening promo with Orton I have come to the conclusion he is there to satisfy all the just-hit-puberty boys or the older guys with slight mental retardation because they are the only two groups of people who could possibly find his commments about Sheamus' Grandmother to be "cool" or "badass". What a joke.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

darnok said:


> After watching the opening promo with Orton I have come to the conclusion he is there to satisfy all the just-hit-puberty boys or the older guys with slight mental retardation because they are the only two groups of people who could possibly find his commments about Sheamus' Grandmother to be "cool" or "badass". What a joke.


This.

It's the promo equivalent of "that's what she said..." or "takes one to know one".


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Yet another damn solid Raw IMO!,First Smackdown is on a roll and now Raw!?....YES!.


----------



## scottishman (Apr 27, 2009)

Raw is good atm. Pretty close to the level Smackdown was in summer 09 maybe even as good sometimes but yeah its really redemmed itself recently..


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Akihiko said:


>


Nothing wrong with hating the talentless when they get into a position they don't deserve. Orton should be in Chris Masters position.


----------



## PowPow (Jun 6, 2009)

Talentless? There's nothing wrong with not liking a guy but don't just talk utter garbage about him just because you do. Grow up please.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Typical IWC.They hate Orton saying stuff about RKO grandmothers but jizz themselves over Jericho saying lame stuff like "parasites" and 'Ask Him!" all because most of the IWC adore him.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Just saw the Layla/Melina match..Layla got worked over the whole match...hit a beautiful off the top rope sunset Stunner and beat Melina clean. Things are FINALLY the way they should be...my Layla on top of the fucking world. Thank goodness.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Akihiko said:


>


Maybe you should stop watching these ghetto trash movies and speak to me in English. Saying that though, you're kinda proving my point about the intellect of the people attracted to what Randy Orton says.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

RKOMARK said:


> Typical IWC.They hate Orton saying stuff about RKO grandmothers but jizz themselves over Jericho saying lame stuff like "parasites" and 'Ask Him!" all because most of the IWC adore him.


Lay off with this "IWC" piss, buddy. I find what the guy says to be lame, I never said anything about anyone's talent or lack of and I certainly didn't bring Chris Jericho into the debate. Maybe you should engage your brain and realise that what Chris Jericho, Mae Young or Vladimir fucking Koslov does doesn't change the fact that Randy Orton is being told/trying real hard to be a badass mother-fucker in the mould of Steve Austin but what he is doing right now would only be impressive to the easily pleased i.e little boys or little brains.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I really love R-Truths new theme. I think itd suit him as a heel though.


----------



## Sitz (Sep 2, 2010)

Another awful Raw. That's what you get when they don't use Mark "Ratings" Henry in the main event.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Sitz said:


> Another awful Raw. That's what you get when they don't use Mark "Ratings" Henry in the main event.


This...


----------



## jeffreyshowlive (Sep 21, 2010)

RAW was very enjoyable this week it was very great. 

Edge vs. Bryan!

Lay-Cool Flawless!!!

The Miz AWESOME!

Jericho vs. Morrison steals the show!

Orton new WWE Champ, Sheamus great

Barrett just have the it factor!


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

> WWE has revealed a new guest host/guest star for an October edition of WWE Raw. Actor Danny McBride of HBO's "Eastbound & Down" series will host the Oct. 11 episode from Seattle.
> 
> WWE is advertising that McBride will be bringing comedy to Raw. He'll be promoting the second season of "Eastbound & Down," which premieres on Sunday, Sept. 26.


*I love kenny powers but how is one of the most r rated characters on tv going go over on a pg show? I fully expect vince & co to screw this up:no:*


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Bryan got a big pop in that segment with Edge


----------



## Sitz (Sep 2, 2010)

Again, that was Really Awful "Wrestling".


----------



## Heart Of Lion (Apr 10, 2009)

Sitz said:


> Again, that was Really Awful "Wrestling".


Shut up you tna mark


----------



## Sitz (Sep 2, 2010)

Once again, that was one hell of a Really Awful "Wrestling".


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Sitz said:


> Once again, that was one hell of a Really Awful "Wrestling".


Look at this thread.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/520201-who-worst-poster-overall-forums-history-71.html

You belong in it :flip


----------



## Sitz (Sep 2, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Look at this thread.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/520201-who-worst-poster-overall-forums-history-71.html
> 
> You belong in it :flip


I obviously must keep saying that this RAW was indeed a 
Really Awful "Wrestling".


----------



## alyaboulenein (Sep 22, 2010)

Cena will win at HIAC


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sitz said:


> Another awful Raw. That's what you get when they don't use Mark "Ratings" Henry in the main event.





JoeRulz said:


> This...


lol two dumbasses right here. Lets see how many more we can get.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nevermind


----------

